# Fairy Tail: Magical Journey RP Thread



## Bluebeard (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome to the Kingdom of Fiore! The world in is currently in a 'golden age' of magic, magic glittering down the streets and magical items being highly popular. It seems as if a wave of it has taken over Fiore, with more guilds appearing each and every day. At the same time, some of these guilds are more mysterious and malevolent, known simply as dark guilds. Disbanded by the ruling Magic Council, they continue to act behind the scenes. However, there are guilds that disapprove of them and do their best to fight them. 

One of these guilds is Fairy Tail, the heroes of our story. Although they're known for their rampant destruction and chaotic nature when participating in missions, they do get the job done and for this, they're considered Fiore's greatest guild. The guild master keeps each and every member of her guild safe as well and Fairy Tail is truly a family because of this. There lax nature and top position however have made many envious of them, creating enemies and obstacles for the guild...

Meanwhile, in the background of all these, a great shadow looms behind Fairy Tail and the kingdom. A certain dark mage sleeps on an island in the sea, waiting for the day that he can be awakened from his long slumber. The world is unaware of this since he is long thought dead, allowing his followers to move through the shadows unnoticed. Soon however, their actions will be brought to light as the ramifications of his plot start to spill into the lives of Fairy Tail, threatening to tear them apart on their magical journey. Now with this storm quickly approaching, the question becomes more apparent. Will Fairy Tail be able to survive in this New Era? 

*Rules:*
-OOC belongs in the Sign-Up Thread. Not here...
-Godmodding is frowned on, not rewarded.
-NO SIGNATURES
-Have fun.	​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 26, 2012)

Kai

This would be the first day he'd return to the guild and report for a new mission after that last one that had ended so disastrously for him. It was supposed to have been a walk in the park, just some boring security with a high pay out so that Kai some a little more to spent on that brat's birthday present. The mission itself was as uneventful as expected, it was the journey back home though. 

He got himself damn near assassinated and as messy as that situation got, it ended about as good as it could've for that situation with an opponent that experienced. Almost a full set of armor on him, just the helmet was missing, yet still as quick as a cat and if it weren't for the fact that his opponent couldn't make use of that oversized claymore of his, Kai probably wouldn't have got away with just losing an eye along with a  large percentage of his blood. 

It had been his team that found him, having had made arrangements to meet up after the separate missions split the group and discovered him lying in a pool of his own blood after checking what was taking him so long. Stella had been able to use Venus' magic to keep him stable long enough until he could get more capable medical attention.

It had been a few months since that day, his wounds had healed up just fine and with that magical replacement eye functioned perfectly so only that scar across that right eye of his showed that there had been anything wrong with it to begin with. His body wasn't the issue, besides the fact that damn armor brought a few more unpleasant surprises with it, getting used to being forced to make do with it had been more difficult than he expected. 

He had made obsoletely no progress with that sword, which was by far the biggest source of enjoyment for him. The power training he had combined with his magic combat training hadn't been paying off, at least when it came to wielding Caliburn as that monstrosity was still as unwieldy as it had been the first time he tried using it. So there he was, Fairy Tail's talented Ex-cuipping weapons specialist, forced to fight barehanded while only having lightning magic to rely.

He barely made it into the guild before a tiny figure obstructed his path, three spheres orbiting around that witches hat of hers. With her hands on her hips, she inspected the tall blond blue eyed young mage that stood in front of her. And there they were, an 'infant' Wiccan and a fresh Knightmage, but despite the long standing feuds by their 'clans' these two were as close as sibling, so close that Stella didn't even think twice about hugging her big brother tightly.

She wasn't very affectionate, and as close as the two were they were very much like a big brother/little sister in the regard that Kai teased her endlessly and that Stella used to frequently throw stuff at his head but the sight of Kai bleeding out was still fresh on Stella's memory.

"Missed me kiddo?" Expressing emotions had become hard for him, part of that curse made it feel like he was permanently drugged, and it showed in the flat and emotionless tone of his voice. That half hearted smile that he put on in an attempt to put others at ease didn't do much good.

"You look awful." She sighed deeply, still very much worried about him. He looked like he hadn't slept in days, with his ambition and pride she wouldn't be surprised if he had been pushing himself too far in order to make up for losing pretty much all of his magical skills. 

"No need to put on a front for me babe, I know how you actually feel about me and my crazy hot sexy body." The old Kai was still in there, the way he talked and his expressions just made it seem like he was the undead Kai risen from his grave. 

With her sadness and worries about him, her heart wasn't in it but she still gave Kai a slap for making that stupid comment. "Maybe you should take your time, ease up on the training and rest a little...." She knew he wouldn't listen though.

"I'm just getting antsy, can't sleep from being benched for so long, I need to get back in the game." Before she had a chance to stop him, he grabbed her and threw her over his shoulder and moved towards a group of his team mates to catch up with them after his lengthy absence. "See, I'm just fine, I can even lift you and that fat ass of yours." 

She had been pounding on his back since he lifted her, but after that comment she started doing so with the intent to hurt that jerk.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 26, 2012)

*Htirea*​
_Dark. Shrouded in a thick, dense fog. This darkened place, where nothing resides...it's always like this when I'm brought her. It feels as if my mind is trying to make me remember something, but no matter how many times I come here...it's the same.

"...ith!" The faded voice of a female, a raven haired beauty, rung out through the fog covered world. The voice was so faint, almost like a whisper. I am able to see part of the woman's beautiful black colored hair moreso than the last time I was here. Her voice sounds so familiar and comforting yet I seem to loath this voice.

"Oh, you know each other?" This time a male's voice ecohed out much more clearer than the female's. I've been here many times before, but no matter how many times I've been here I can only catch bits and pieces of some while others are just as clear as the azure sky.

"....To do with...irth!" Another male's voice. I can barely make out the scene that these voice are playing, but just like the woman before, I can barely make out this man's hair color. It's a golden color, maybe even lighter and just like the woman before...his voice seems to comfort me.

What exactly am I being shown?_​









​
Suddenly expelled from the darken world she was just at, Htirea stood just a mile outside of the guild's door.

"Once again, I'm thrusted back without any real answers." She sighs in annoyance as she speaks. "Though these recent 'events' has made me believe that...I'm no longer a part of this world or rather, this body is just a vessel." Htirea spoke to herself as she flipped her hair back behind her head. She observed the area she was in before picking up her feet and heading towards the guild.

"This world and the place of my memories are much different from one another. A still atmosphere, perfect for the crickets that chirp a symphony alongside a jovial travler as he sang on most clear, tranquil nights. While this world that I live..." Htirea clenched her hand around the grip of her sword hilt in anger, she didn't know what brought this emotion on, but she couldn't help this bitter sensation that would overcome her after she left that 'place.'​
"One day, I will find out if I really do belong here."

*Gilgamesh*​
Overgrown vegetation covered the long untraveled road. The grass was high, and the tall majestic trees shaded the dirt road almost completely; however, a few places where the leaves of the trees did not cover, streams of sunlight poured in. The sunlight bounced off particles in the air, making it seem as though small little insects were flying around. The road, the woods, were silent. 

It was peaceful, almost as though it were a dream or if it had come out of a fairytale. It had been forgotten, the road, but it seemed as though it had been a kind gift from God. No cars traveled up and down it all morning and night, no garbage littered along the sides of it, and the wildlife of the woods still had a home. No human hand had touched it, destroyed it's magic.

Yes, a gift from God.

Though this place was obviously missing something...wasn't it?

"Money, money and more money! Also let us not forget the beautiful woman!" Gil roared out, his voice followed by a fit of giggles from several of the women he had on both his shoulder as he strolled on the streets of Fiore.

"Mmmm that does sound like a dream Gil. Any woman would love something like that." One of the women, a rather buxom brunette, said in a sultry voice as she tried to press herself against him. Gil was no fool, he could see the obvious lust in her eyes, not for him, but for his money.

Woman were very beautiful and decietful creatures.

"A great dream it is my sweet brunette, but I"m afriad for someone like me it will just stay a dream." He sighed disappointedly. Soon afterwards the girls swooned all over him in an attempt to cheer him up. Whispering sweet words into his ear, as if he were the only love they knew.

This went on for another half an hour before Gil finally reached Fairy Tail.

"I'm afraid my beauties that I must part here. I have a dangerous mission I must partake in and so I bid you adieu." With a gentlemen's pose Gil turned on his heel and left.

As he entered the guild, the red eyed man pressed his back up against a nearby pillar while letting out a huge sigh. "I can now concentrate on more important thing." Gil's blissful face turned serious. He loved the woman, he really did, he enjoyed being the ladies man, even knowing that over half of them just wanted something material from him, but lately everytime he was with them..._she_ would show up in his mind. A rather attractive red head that managed to get the drop on him.

"I'll get my sword back from you. Satoru and this guild won't stop me. I"m sure you feel the same way."​
"For once you speak some knowledge."​
Just behind the pillar which Gil rested on was the woman who had stole that which was precious to him. The red haired beauty stood poised with her hand placed firmly on the hilt of her sword. The two didn't turn around to face each other, all there was between them was a thick tension as they faced in opposite directions.

"Heh, bet we'll fight soon enough."

"We shall battle soon enough."​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 26, 2012)

*Van Skylar*​
" Man this is gooooood... I mean like seriously good "the voice of a youngman can be heard early in the morning, the sound of his steps going through the silent hall that leads to the entrance to the little house he is renting, were really loud as he was running. A new sound similar to the one made when people is chewing something could be perceived by whoever that could be passing in front of the dark red door which, on the upper part, had engraved and painted with a golden color the number 67.

The door opened letting the few people that were wandering in the street at that time, to see a blue-haired teenager coming out from the building. On his upperbody a white scarf together with a white sleeveless T-shirt while wrapped around his hands bandages that would protect his hands in case of him having to fight or at least having to hit something really hard. His lower body covered with some black pants that were slightly rolled up and which would let the others see the bandages that were also covering his ankles. His name? Van Skylar.

On his right shoulder one of the things that made him stand out the most, the mark of a star which in the middle had a tattoo, symbol that identifies him as a mage but not any random mage. One belonging to one of the most famous guilds of the region, Fairy tail. 

" Good, good. Eating chocolate in the morning is definitely the best way to get some energy! "the boy spoke to the air as he started to walk towards an already well known  direction for him. His destination? the building where all the mages of Fairy Tail would gather to do what they always do...make a complete mess.

As soon as Van arrived, a warm feeling made presence in his body, he definitely felt at home, even more than in his house. Subconsciouly, the guy released a little amount of his magic which came out as a light breeze of wind although it was strong enough to send away some empty bottles of beer and to make some skirts go up, this last one not really liking to the girls of the guild.*" Oh Van; so you are already here! guess what, Kai came back!! "*

The blue-haired turned to look at the man who informed of the returning of one of the members of the guild, a chocolate bar ebing crushed by his teeth at the moment." tafs greft! "he said calmly but at the same time clearly enthusiastic because of the news, not that the man could understand what he was saying if he had his mouth full with chocolate.

*" Wait,, what?! "* the man questioned as Skylar only chewed fastly before swallowing only to say" Really? that?s great! "


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2012)

*Fairy Tail Guild Hall*​
It was a normal day in Fairy Tail - meaning that the guild was currently being torn to pieces by a brawl over some petty argument or another. Fists and curses (both of the magical and mundane kind) flew freely across the room, creating the all too common wave of conflict that Fairy Tail was known for creating.

"Uhg..." said one kid, sitting on the beams supporting the ceiling so as to stay separated from the commotion happening below. "So noisy...can't I get any sleep at all?" He sighed and took a drink of cola through his blue mask.

The boy was dressed all in white, with his two signature horns cutting into his naturally unruly white hair. A long katana sat beside him, both the hilt and the sheathe pure white, and he idly let it swing back and forth in the air as he watched the chaos below. "Well...at least none of the S-Ranks are around...then it would really get out of hand." 

The boy, aptly named White, knew for a fact that Austin was gone - he kept up on her location religiously, and right now she was in the southern most tip of Fiore dealing with some particularly stubborn bandits. Loghain could've been around (not like White would know) but even if he was here he wouldn't interfere. Arisu might be around though...he decided to keep an eye out.

Something caught his gaze though - a guy he hadn't seen for months walking into the Guild.

"Sup Stella, Kai," he said, launching himself from the beam and landing in front of the two. "Glad to see you're back." He held out a hand to shake.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 26, 2012)

*Regnier Daucina *

The crash of the sea, the smell of the adventure, the bond of his crew and the enjoyment of pirating. Such things were gone but not forgotten in the heart of the former pirate captain Regnier. Then again ever since he had joined the guild known as Fairy Tail he had found a lot of these things once again while only altering a gentle amount. The bonds he had formed here were even more powerful then that of his crew, something he would never do without these days. That was the type of guild he had joined. A place where mages were good friends and great allies, who would back each other up in any situation and held their name in high regard. It had been a good while since he had thought about this, perhaps it was the drifting ship of the dock of Magnolia that caused his mind to wander back to his days as a young sea captain. A life he missed but would never return to, nothing could compare to his life the way it was now. He would not trade it in for the world.

The Water-Style Mage stood at the end of a dock with one hand in his pocket and the other holding a bag over his shoulder. He wore a long blue coat that reached down to the back of his knees and a waist coat over a shirt underneath. On top of that he wore a large cloak over his shoulders with a fur trim and dark blue colour. His smooth raven hair was tied back into its usual pony tail with his side burns shaven and styled accordingly. He had recently returned from a brief one man mission of guiding a trade ship over the waters. He rarely took missions by himself but seeing as it did not involve any violence or the need for anything more than a good guide he simply took the job as a bit of pocket money. The trade ship now floated off far in the distance with it’s’ route complete. It would likely be a while before he found himself taking the sea again. With a light shrug of his shoulders he turned on his heel and strode back into town. He was eager to see his team along with the rest of the guild once again. A stiff drink and party was certainly in order. 

It was not long on his stride through the town until the guild building came into sight standing tall and proud for all to see. After he dropped off his luggage at his home it was the first place he headed for. It was respected as one of the greatest mage guilds in the land by its members and one of the most reckless by the Wizard Council. Would one have it any other way, though? With a pleasant smile on his lips the water mage pushed open the door and threw his hand into the air in a dramatic fashion. 
“Home sweet home!” He cheered out joyfully. The guild was already somewhat filled with various mages drinking and laughing. Upon his return a good number of them raised their mugs into the air in return to his statement and cheered man. Within moments Regnier found himself sitting at a table with a mug in his grasp and surrounded by other mages chatting away.
“Dear, oh dear. As fun as it is to take to the water once again I must say, it was certainly a tedious mission. Have the new teams been decided?” He questioned as he peered about. One of the mages shrugged his shoulders.
“No idea! I’ve been here drinking all morning.” Reginer chuckled under his breath.
“I am not surprised in the slightest~” This was the norm for Fairy Tail after all. Van had his face full of food, which was also something he was very familiar with. In fact witnessing the chocolate massacre was making him stomach plea for some as well. 

Just then a familiar sound touched his ears. The voice of Kai and his younger companion Stella as they entered the guild. Oddly enough the female mage was over the mans shoulder. The last thing he caught from the pair was the comment of the girls fat ass which caused him to let out enough light chuckle. Like a blur White suddenly appeared from above and welcomed the too mages. The lad certainly had a way of appearing out of nowhere.
“I see you have healed enough to carry such an enormous amount of weight. That’s certainly good to see.” Regnier teased as the pair came into the main hall. Kai had certainly taken some hefty damage, it was good to see him once again back into shape and his old self. Nonetheless he raised his mug of ale in welcome to his Fairy Tail mage comrade and smiled warmly. When one of their own was hurt badly, it was felt by all in the guild after all.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 26, 2012)

*Fairy Tail Guild*

*Azul Langdon*​
In an average-sized bed, a lone person stirred, his eyes finally opening. He was immediately welcome by bright sunlight shining through his window curtains. With one hand, he covered his face so that his eyes wouldn?t burst from the brightness. Following that, Azul rolled out of his bed and yawned. Next, he ruffled his hair and started to walk towards his bathroom. As he walked, one can see the entirety of his room. The walls were mostly plain and there were two large wooden bookshelves adjacent to each other. A number of books could be found there, going over numerous subjects. One in fact was called, _?Girls for idiots?_, a book that Azul had feverishly studied for quite sometime. While he understood magic and medicine, girls seemed to elude him. The book had helped a little, but perhaps he should seek more personal advice. Maybe he should ask Gil, Fairy Tail?s resident playboy. He seemed to know a lot about women. Azul stroked his chin at the thought and an image soon formed in his head. He saw Gilgamesh sitting in a bath with a dozen of gorgeous women rubbing every inch of his body. The devilish-looking mage flashed a simple wink at Azul who quickly snapped back into reality, ?Yeah. I?ll definitely ask Gil??

Before he did that, he?d need to take a shower. Then he?d make his way over to the Fairy Tail building and ask his question. He smirked at the thought and opened his bathroom. Strange, he didn?t seem to remember leaving the water on or having a pair of undergarments that appeared to be panties. Then again, he had drunk a little whiskey last night at the guild, so maybe he did? Curiously, the mousy Azul pushed the shower curtains open. This was followed by an incredibly loud scream from Azul, which was sure to wake up his neighbors. The source behind his sudden shock? A young girl stood in the shower, her long blonde hair going all the way down to her waist, green tips at the end. She was vigorously scrubbing herself clean and when she saw Azul, she laughed. ?Sorry about this? The water at my apartment was off! Forgot to pay the bills since I haven?t?? She started to ramble on, but she stopped when she saw Azul had his eyes tightly closed. It even looked like they might never open again. The girl laughed, ?Seriously, Azul? We?ve been partners for more than two years!? 

*Fairy Tail Mage*
*Aily Laxam*​
Azul stuttered, ?P-please put some clothes on, Aily?? He murmured. More laughter followed which caused Azul to get red, *?STOP LAUGHING AT ME!? *Azul roared angrily with his eyes still closed. Fire seemed to shoot out of his nostrils, as if he was a real dragon. ?I?m not laughing at you, Azul. It?s just strange that you?re still so? uptight about things like this. Gil would be practically on top of me if it was him in this bathroom.? She told her partner, now cleaning her long hair. Azul continued to stammer and stutter as he spoke, incredibly nervous he was. ?I-I?m not Gil. Put some clothes on, Aily.? He managed to squeak. ?Fine, fine? I?m surprised you didn?t take a peek, though?? Aily playfully said as she slipped into one of Azul?s small bath robes. It fit comfortably on her, covering her body, although, portions of her thighs could still be seen, along with her Fairy Tail tattoo. She proudly didn?t attempt to cover it up. That tattoo was a signal of a lot of things but most importantly, that she was a member of Fairy Tail, her home and the only family that she had ever known. Shaking her head, Aily said, ?You can open your eyes, Azul. I?ve got a robe on.?

?O-okay.? He squeaked and slowly he opened them. Aily hadn?t lied, she was in a robe and although cleavage, along with the shapely curve of her hips could be seen, she wasn?t naked which was fine by Azul. He wasn?t sure of what to think of the strange girl in his apartment. At best, he considered her a friend. It was just her damn actions that seemed so weird to him. ?Put some clothes on. I?ve got to take a shower and get dressed too, Aily. You know what today is.? He told Aily, his face serious. Aily nodded as if she was listening and then suddenly, Aily dropped her robes. It was then that high-pressured blood seemingly shot out of Azul?s nose, causing him to fly out of the window comically, leaving the bathroom floor covered in blood. It looked like the scene of a gory murder, not the incredibly comical sight that it was. Aily smirked and pumped her fist, ?I knew there was some perv in ya!?

---------

After finally getting cleaned and dressed, Azul and Aily were a little more than late. The two frowned as they stood in front of the huge guild building. The headquarters of their guild stood proudly, the sun shined on it brightly as well allowing one to see every inch of the majestic sighting. At the top of the building was a huge golden bell and as one got lower, they realized that the floors increased in size from top to bottom. The lowest floor was indeed incredibly wide. The entire building was made out of beautiful bricks. It was there, in the middle of the building that a banner with the guild sign hung. Notably, Aily?s eyes beamed when she saw it.

​
They were at the entrance to this amazing building, where another banner was placed. This one however had the name of the guild on it. Above the banner was a heart, fairies by its side. Aily and Azul looked at each other with a smirk and together, they walked into their home. They were lucky to have it, especially when most guilds didn?t even have the money to afford such a facility. It was because of the many great and powerful mages who called Fairy Tail home. However, these thoughts soon vanished when they entered the building. The smell of alcohol and smoke quickly hit their noses. This was Fairy Tail, filled with destructive mages, tables could be heard smashing and at several tables, mages calmly sat there playing cards. It was truthfully, a chaotic environment. Azul sighed and looks over to Aily, but the girl is already gone. 

?All right! I?m going to slice you bastards in half!? The young mage yelled, holding her sword in hand. Fire seemed to roll out of her as she joined in the guilds? antics. Azul yelled out to her, ?Wait! Today is the day we form our new team!? It was too late though, Aily was already smashing someone?s head against a table. He didn?t want to lose a limb, so he decided not to bother his partner anymore. 

Shoving his hands into his pockets, he started to enter the chaos. ?Might as well ask Gil that question??


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 26, 2012)

*Dalia Blackroot/Fairy Tail Guild Hall*

As usual, Dalia was silently sitting in one corner of the room, away from all the racket. She had never once participated in any idiotic fighting or squabbling that usually went on in the Guild. Although she was familiar with numerous members, she had only spoken to them less than a dozen times in the last couple years she'd been in the guild. 

She was quietly scrawling something in her notebook when a man came flying across the room, slamming into the wall next to her. Dalia barely moved, but was visibly irked as the man slid down to the floor, unconscious. She sighed and stood up. "Morons", she muttered as she made her way to a less noisy room.

Supposedly today was the day she would be assigned a team. Of course, she wasn't thrilled. She had always worked better alone, and it seemed she wouldn't be doing that again anytime soon after today. It was such a pain.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 26, 2012)

Kai and Stella

"Sup Stella, Kai," Out of nowhere White appeared in front of Kai and his unwilling cargo. Stella was too busy in her attempt to assault Kai but Kai gave a nod. "Glad to see you're back." The Knightmage accepted the hand and shook it briefly while saying. "Good to be back, missed you guys and the adventure."


?I see you have healed enough to carry such an enormous amount of weight. That?s certainly good to see.? Regnier had joined them and his quip brought out one the first few genuine laughs Kai had since the accident, some things like jokes at Stella's expense did resonate with him. 

The joke together with Stella's outrage and squirming gave Kai some trouble maintaining his hold on her. "Sol...." When he heard her call out for her Grimoire, and was probably about to order it to attack Kai and Regnier, Kai quickly made an attempt to stop her. "Agh, my shoulder." He made an production of having trouble putting Stella down before nearly buckling over from the stress and the pain he suddenly had. 

The fear of Kai having aggravated one of his apparently not fully healed wounds, made her forget about Kai and Regnier's antics, at least for the time being. Stella didn't catch Kai's wink at his drinking buddy though. "I think I'll be okay, though to be on the safe side I might ask Aily for a kiss on my injury to make the pain go away." He said as he spotted Aily and Azul entering the guild.

"Don't be such a perv." Stella punched him but definately with kid gloves on again, though if she realized Kai was feigning that relapse she'd probably really sent him back to the recovery ward.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brolly*

The Guild had already become to pick up in activity. He had spent the entire morning there already as usual. The mage known only as Brolly was the type to always wake at the crack of dawn no matter what time he fell asleep the night before, and he always tended to have energy that?s source of which was still unidentified. Nonetheless this gave him time to open up the guilds bar and prepare the drinks for the constant partiers. Once the mages began pouring in they became rowdy almost instantly and soon they were all enjoying themselves. Well most of them in any case, there were mages like Dalia who found the constant noise no more than inconvenient. While some of the mages like Van, Regnier, Kai, Stella and even White simply enjoyed the jokes and the conversation there were others who were all out brawling already. Once Azual and Aily had arrived in the guild the latter of the good friends instantly darted into confrontation, pummelling one of the other mages who was half laughing and half completely being obliterated. Azual on the other hand seemed to keep himself away from being too involved in the antics of his guild mates. Much like Gil who perched himself on the side of the mess with his usual hussies floating about. This was Fairy Tail. 

Brolly, dressed in a plain grey shirt that was tight over his rather large form and smart trousers topped off with a pair of business like shoes, stood behind the bar cleaning one of the many mugs on the counter. While cleaning and serving he was able to keep an eye on the various performances occurring around the guild. He had gotten to know a few mages simply from seeing their antics from behind the bar. He moved slightly to the side to avoid a glass speeding past him and adjusted his glasses slightly with a stern look on his face.
*?Hm. Guildmaster will be here soon.?* He grumbled to himself. He knew full well that crazy mage would conduct some sort of overall punishment for everyone if they got too wild. That was common practice however. Upon finishing cleaning the mug in a smooth action he filled it with rum and tossed it across the guild hall in a mad spinning throw. The spinning mug landed right into the hands of another guild mage who cheered in thanks and down the alcohol before finding a chair hitting him on the back of the head. Brolly gave his head a light shake and gave his glasses another adjustment. 
*?So rowdy? hm.?*


----------



## Gaja (Feb 26, 2012)

*Billy Hammerhead*​
Hugging his pillow yet another mage of Fairy Tail was introduced. Sleeping in his own little house, it was one of the rare times that Billy Hammerhead wasn't being loud. Introducing him would be pointless. Suffice to say that he was one of the more distinguished members of the guild, and one of the most reckless ones. Although he really didn't try to cause so much damage, it was those damn crows that bring him such misfortune.

"Ara..." The teenager slowly awoke from his slumber, as his black eyes focused on a nearby calendar. Seconds later a ferocious declaration was made by the young mage. "I'M GONNA BE GUILD-MASTER!!!" His arms were raised and both fists aimed at the sky as the black haired kid had glee in his eyes wearing his Kamina pajamas. One could swear that half the town could hear him yell out his morning dream, but in reality the guild made sure to put Billy's house just where it needed to be so that his yelling couldn't be heard at the guild. His neighbors though weren't so lucky.

Storming out of the very small house wearing nothing more then a pair of black pants and flip flops the black haired Billy stopped suddenly and looked at the ground, his arms spread out again, with glee in his eyes as a snail was in front of him. It was his pet snail, Mr. Snail. "Mr. Snail!!! Can't talk! Need to find a talking mini-cat!!!" Oddly enough the small animal seemed to nod once and moved on about its way while Billy was already at work on a nearby tree.

Van had helped him build a makeshift catapult by tying a fishing net between two trees. So pulling the net backwards Billy took aim towards the guild and after pulling it as far back as he could he simply let himself go. A human cannonball was launched as the young Hammerhead called out. "CATAPULT-SHOT!!!"

- At the guild -​
Members were slowly walking in, today was the day that Marie, the guild master 12 year old granny was going to form the new teams. They were going to be like the Power Rangers!!! Billy, being the genius that he was already called black Ranger, so no one could steal that one away from him.

Speaking of the little firecracker the mages that were already inside the building could slowly hear a familiar voice. "ARAAAAA MY BRAKES AREN'T WORKING!!!! AGAIN!!!" The eyes of several members widened in shock, as a couple of mages looked at each other. "No.." Both said at the same time as they realized who was coming. "Everyone! Take cover!" And as bodies began to dive for cover behind tables and walls it seemed like a rocket or a cannonball had hit a special straw part of the roof and crashed in to the center of the party. The straw part of the roof was called Billy's landing zone.

No need to explain any more... But back to the little Hammerhead, diving out of the hole he had created Billy seemed a bit dizzy as he raised his arms in to the air. "Where's the milk!!! Brolly-Ossan!!! Let's play hide and seek again!!!"


----------



## Chronos (Feb 26, 2012)

Gaon Lesca​Enter: Goan Lesca! The Boss Leader of the Lesca Family!​











The young crimson haired man, who's arms held ruby shaded gauntlets that gleamed with shine of the of the slightly brilliant street light that powered in the corner of the road. Rain poured heavily on the head of this well dressed man; his clothes were composed of highly priced cotton, along with a long white and black stripped tie that was neatly placed within this suit he held. His shoes were the color of black, their shine was radiant like that of the moon in a star-filled night. His pants which held and also expensive cotton that was about the color of navy... Set well young man sat amongst the road, under this flashing bulb, under the heavy rain.

Conflicted, eyes that reflected a great deal of mix emotions that blended in a perfect mix of disaster. His eyes were like that of a lost child, unknowing, confused and saddened. What to do? What to accomplish? What to plan for the future? Thoughts raged through his weak young child like brain. His amber eyes that burned like a warm campfire, a silhouette covered the partial top of his face, the night was dark and the street quiet. Only the cracking sound or the rain clashing with the rocky like surface with force, this was the only thing that resounded throughout the small area.

This young man, was none other than the next Boss in line. The next inheritor of the Lesca name, the next one that would bring honor to the family. This young, well dressed young man, that sat on the edge of the street light, while rain poured on his body, the lock of his hair gave a course to the drop of water, one that made them drip towards the wet earth beneath his feet. It was all but a large journey, a large battle to surpass the common man, the common Magus. A fight that continued for thirteen years, a fight for earning the title of true leader.

Humanity would not accept a weakling for a hero.

However. Is it not the weak who truly govern the strong? 

The weak, decide the leader. However, their mind is too weak to understand that they themselves can become leaders. They indeed need some powerful being of guidance, but that guidance needs to transcend humanity. Only God can guide them through the right path. 

However, the young man's mien, his eyes that stared at the oddly patterned street floor. With no real intent as his eyes were placed in this pattern, but his vision was focused on the flashes his mind projected, like a finely painted canvas that projects the artist most hidden passion, through the series of marvelous mixed colored and shades. 

A naked emotion that is visible to even the most blurry of eyes.

A love that could be equaled to that of a father and his son. This young man's strife. his ambition, his resolve. Is one we all grow to reject and give away once we learn of the ruthlessness reality can manage. 

His ambition is to make the world a better place. 

To create an ideal and fruitful future for the young children of not only his family, but of the world. But then again, he understood very well...

"That to save the majority of people. I must sacrifice the minority of them."

This was the harsh truth he had manage to indulge into his being. It pained him, but yet he followed a path that would ultimately lead in failure. Or, might this be the truth behind all his resolve? 

Mages, Sorcerers, Mystics, or whatever name you place on this beings. 

It mattered little to him

To him, titles such as this were but a sticker that could easily be ripped of your sleeves. Something that holds no real meaning. Yet, he holds set title, proudly given to him by the people.

His fingers began to grip. Creating a fist within slight seconds, forcing set metal gauntlets in his hands to scrape within the fingers, releasing a slight sound of metal...

One method remained. One method of obtaining power remained.

To obtain power, he must seek it in the most powerful group, guild in the world

Fairy Tail.

I am Gaon Lesca.

Head of my Family.

And Proud owner of the Lesca name. 

"Allow me to prove to you... the power of the Lesca Family"

Let this be the commence of this young warrior's quest. 
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 26, 2012)

*[So, This is Fairy Tail]​*​
[The Man With the Scarred Past; Victor von Weiss]​
A lone bed stood empty, its sheets a clumped mess, it had been another sleepless night. Looking past the bed, a flicker of light can be seen dancing against the window; small flames seemed to dance across the sheen of the glass. From the distant draw of room, the silhouette of a figure can be seen, it moves slowly in the dancing light, and appeared to be looking down at something. Now outside, a light breeze cuts across the small porch, and the figure of a man can be seen sitting on a large carved swing. It rocked back and forth under his weight as he pushed with his feet. There the figure sat, all alone in the darkness of the early morning, his figure sparsely lit by the dancing flames of a burning trash can. A glint of silver is seen in his hand what he was looking down upon seemed to be a round locket, which seemed to have great value to the man as he lamented to himself silently. Peering down through the darkness one can make out the face of a woman who’s image was greatly tear stained, a lost loved one perhaps, the second picture however is hidden from view as the man’s thumb hid the image from his gaze.  A sad sigh escaped the figure’s lips as he quickly snaps the small locket closed and sets it beside him on the swing.

His hand then slowly moves toward a book, and pulls it from its slumber. Opening the book a pen is produced from the pages, and is quickly grabbed, the quick `click` sound cuts through the stillness as the man places it, the pen, to the surface of a blank page~

_ It seems like forever since I’ve had a good night’s sleep, it’s been what? Three days now since I’ve last written. I know, it’s childish of me. But I can’t bring myself to write about that day, and that scene still comes to me and rips at me in my slumber. It came again last night and pulled me from my sleep and in all these years I have to yet be able to wrap my mind around how a person can do that to another person, let alone her. She….~_ 

A light, forced laugh escaped the man’s lips as he pulled the pen away, the woman he was now writing about was the one in the locket, his once beloved wife and now as he closed the diary he mentally reprimanded himself. Years had passed and he had yet to fully write about his feelings or that dark event; much to the chagrin of his psychiatrist who wanted him to write in a diary daily, he hadn’t even as much as filled the first book he bought. Closing the book the man pulled his gaze toward the small blaze before him, later that day he was to report to the Fairy Tail Guild and be initiated into the group. Not something he looked forward to, it was a forced change in his routine life, hell he didn’t even want the magic that flowed through his veins as he viewed it a curse, but at the same time there was nothing else for him. Nineteen years on and off the force was now behind him, as he was honorably discharged against his will. Standing the man studies the book as he slid the locket into his back pocket, today would mark a new beginning that meant he no longer needed this diary. Tossing it into the flames he makes his way back into his home.~~

Several minutes pass and he soon reemerges and closes the door two behind him, in his hand a glass of water sloshes lightly before he drops its contents into the burning can, a hiss of steam and smoke billow up as the glass itself is discarded within.  “Alea iacta est.” he mummers before pulling a hand through his bright green hair and walks toward the edge of his porch and as he begins to walk down the stairs the fedora that was in the other hand is quickly placed on his head. It would be several hours still before day break, meaning he would have plenty of time to make it to the Guild, so he decided it would be nice to take a walk, with a final glance back to his home, he bid his old life goodbye.    

Daybreak had finally come and gone and we find the man is still aimlessly walking, he is now leaving a forest, and a half smoked rolled cigarette clings to his clenched lips, it was his first day of being a Mage for Fairy Tail, and he was already late, not that he overly cared. The rumors he gathered through the grape vine told him that this particular Guild was rather rowdy so even if he is late, he doubt’s they’d notice his absence. Who wanted an old man that couldn’t fully utilize his magic anyway? As a large house came into view he spat the smoke to the ground and crushed it out, so this large place was the guild hall? His law enforcement instincts quickly kick in, but he suppresses the urge to mentally detail the building. He was no longer a detective after all, right? Taking a deep breath the man adjusts his suit’s coat before proceeding toward the large building. 

Approaching the door the first thing he notices is the chaos going on behind it,  “It's this type of place is it?” he sighs as his hand lightly falls on the knob, with a light twist he pushes it open and slides in. And as the noise had suggested a maelstrom of chaos swirled within, some were joking and others were fighting. The man lightly sighs, and hoped that he was in the wrong place, but the emblem on the paper he received matched the banners outside. Using the wall behind him, he slides to a crouch and pulled his hat free of his head

* New Initiate to Fairy Tail*
Victor von Weiss​

Spinning his hat on a finger, Victor waited to see if any sort of order may come to his place..~~


----------



## Cursed panda (Feb 26, 2012)

*Home*
Jack Lionheart​
Within the third floor of a shack of an apartment building a man sat on his bed, a cigarette in hand and dark orange sunglasses on his face. Taking constant puffs of smoke from the slow death that was all so tempting. His stern eyes examining his window and then flicking back to the door before taking another puff, over and over again. The look of a paranoid. Of a man who though that the world was suddenly going to plot and conspire against him to execute him in a way that would be forever lost in history. His hands suddenly twitching, causing breaks and patterns within the smoke trail that extended from the object within it. His breath became quick and hard, panting with nervousness. 

The paranoid man then slowly brought his right wrist in front of him, revealing a fine, high-class watch. With a quick glance down he read the time and suddenly darted up, drawing a dagger that was hanging on his belt in the process. Then taking blade in hand he began creeping around the home. If one didn't know he lived here they would think he was an assassin, every step quiet and planned out. His feet landing with a thud of silence on the floor and slowly creeping his way toward the front door he reached into his pocket and took out a pack of cigarettes and a lighter. Then slowly reaching for his door knob he slid the dagger into it's holster.

Moving his wrist.

Opening the door.

Sprinting like a mad man.

*Fairy Tail Guild Hall*​
The man had sprinted away from his home and to the location of where he "worked", and or hung around. The magical guild Fairy Tail, a legend across the country for being extremely good at getting jobs down, although rather destructive in the process.

He stood in front of the building now, listening in on the brawl within it. It was an average day for Fairy Tail, fight and drink. Everything was of the ordinary... Or was it? In his head no day was ordinary. So, lighting the cigarette in his hand that he had grabbed earlier the man drew the dagger at his side once more and held it beneath his arm, concealed and ready to strike.

He entered the building.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 26, 2012)

*Darren Symphonia*​
Darren was there, just there lying on a table of the guild while wearing his red headphones that he got not too long ago. His eyes closed as he was enjoying the guitar solo that one of his favorite rock stars was doing; it was simply epic. His eyes opened for a second as he removed the headphones for an instant. When the hell did all that mess start? Yeah, he felt the usual breeze of wind that one of the members of the guild, Van Skylar, normally releases to announce his arrival, however he did not expect all the mess he was watching so early. His eyes rolled up as he thought _" Aily..."_ that wa sthe only name he could think of when such a fuss was going on at the guild, not that it was something new but still.

His eyes moved along the entire place as he was starting to reconize the people that were already in the place to know about the new teams that would be formed. Among all of them some of the guys that were something promising in his eyes: Van, Billy and White. Fixing his sight at the other side, he was able to notice Kai who apparently was completely recovered already. Those were good news indeed. After that he sighed with an expression of resignation, hopefully he would not end up in any team. It would be troublesome if something happened. 

Getting off of the table, he went all the way to the bar and asked Brolly for some drink, whatever was fine for him. Getting an orange juice, he looked at the fight that was still going on, it wasa funny one indeed. " OI, Darren! " the voice of the Dragon Slayer whom darren considers something like a little brother, called his attention as the young man turned in the direction. An empty bottle of beer going in his direction passed just next to his face as Van started to curse his bad aim." Damn, I didn?t get him! "the boy said.

Symphonia finished his drink with the next sip and then stood up only to walk slowly towards Van and White two of the group of trouble makers together with Billy, Magnus, Aily and he himself. As he got closer he started to crack his nuckles and at the same time a vein appeared on his head"Hooo. You sure have guts to try to pick a fight with me, rascal. Be prepared for the punishment "  he said before entering into the fight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 26, 2012)

*Magnus Irvine
Life*

The bodacious blonde beauty begins to stir. Her voluptuous figure spread eagle on the bed, she coos with satisfied delight as she goes to pull him towards her unclothed form. Her desire is to continue the dance of carnal delight, to continue the ravaging of each from the night prior. However to her surprise and more so to her dismay her hand sinks into a soft cotton hide. She opens her eyes and a enraged scowls finds it's way onto her eloquently model countenance. The young rogue she met the night before was no longer there, her face reddened with anger as her glorious love mounds bounced as she rose from her bed. 

"I did all that stuff for him!! I let him do all those things to me!?!? Oh my lord when I find that man I'm going to...I'm going to...I'm going to..."

She looked down at the foot of the bed there was a single red rose with a note attached to it.

_Till we meet again my dear Ernestine.
-The Revolver_

Her anger was somewhat quelled by the romantic nature of the letter. After the night they had she was excited to see that he left the door open for a future it made her heart melt. This was a familiar scene after a night out on the town for young Magnus Irvine. There was a laundry list of names of all the woman he had bedded in Fiore and each one of them was given a single red rose with that same note but they never saw him ever again. He took the time to remember all of their names, Selena, Vanessa, Shiori, Rosemary, Anya, and many many more throughout the country of Fiore. This was the polygamous life, this was the good life, this was the life of the Revolver...












Magnus was dressed smartly in his business clothes, white dress slacks and a white striped black button down shirt. He wore a white vest on top of his button down complete with a black tie. His shoes were made of fine Fiorean leather, he had paid for them from his betting wages. Though the thing that added a certain maturity and mystique to his outfit that brought it all together was his white on black fedora. 

The white haired fox lit a cigarette as he strutted down the cobble stone streets of downtown Magnolia. Not only had he amazing run at the races but he managed to sneak his way into a swanky bar and bed the very beautiful young daughter of a very well known financier. He was usually a very cool customer but he had a jolly tune in his head and couldn't help to contain himself at the spectacular day he had.

The young knave began to eloquently pirouette around the people he walked by, taking to spinning his hat using his finger as the swivel. He stopped on a dime tossing his hat into the air he did a side way flip catching his hat on his head. The show of dance and athleticism elicited some clapping from bystanders and the shaking of fists of others. His movements were a tad bit reckless but such was the folly of youth as he continued to tap dance around crowd all the way to his favorite place on the entire planet. You see Magnus was a trouble maker amongst the number one troublesome guild in all of Fiore, Fairy Tail.

"What a wonderful day wouldn't you all say!!" Magnus announced as he walked through the doors of the guild only to duck out of the way of a flying chair. It was a rather close call but it was the same thing almost every day, sometimes it was table instead of a chair. It kept Magnus on his toes as he had to always be ready lest he end up with a broken nose or any damage to his handsome face.

The guild was extra lively today as today was to be the day new teams were announced. He searched the crowd for any sign of his buddies in the guild, his eyes wandered to the bar where he noticed Billy pestering Brolly. There was also Kai talking with his very tasty sister, as well as his other friends Aily and Darren pummeling other guild members. This little house of chaos was his home and his life, this was Fairy Tail.​


----------



## Olivia (Feb 27, 2012)

_*Shizune Hakamichi*
~The Beginning~_

Her eyes cracked, allowing a sliver of light to pour in. Her body cringed at the sudden blindness the lucent beam had been on her eye balls. The girls eye lids quickly shut over her eyes, covering them from the harmful luminescent rays which would continue to flash through her pupils. Her body pressed against the hardwood she laid on top, ignoring the ragid edges and splinters that lay across the entirety of of the long table her body had rested on. She brought her hand to the edge of the wooden surface, gripping ever so tightly, trying to find her peace again and fall back into eternal slumber.  

Unfortunately for her this action never seemed to work, and instead back fired for when she felt a sharp incision across the middle of her fingers. She quickly sprung up from the wooden surface, quickly turning her attention to the wound she had just formed. As she thought she had sliced her fingers on some sort of blade, causing a slight amount of blood to form from the small wound. Over all however the pain quickly recessed which led to other thoughts which had flowed through her mind.

The room seemed to be rather busy, as everyone had gathered doing whatever they wished. She quickly realized that she must of passed out on one of the tables the previous night, she was glad that the guild master allowed her to stay over night due to not having a place to stay. The blue haired girl turned and noticed what appeared to be a long white sheet which covered her body, so someone must of seen her sleeping and placed this over her. Well she was happy and content with this decision, as she had always been cold whenever she woke up each and every morning.

Slowly pushing the blanket off of herself the first instinct which popped into her mind was to stretch, however she noticed she was missing something, and it had been something important. She couldn't quite place it, so while she waited she reached over and grabbed her glasses which lay next to her and placed the frames above her nose. Before long she hopped off the wooden table she had been laying on, landing on the cold ground below. Then she realized what she had been missing. 

Somehow she had lost her shirt during the coarse of the night, how she hadn't noticed was beyond her comprehension. She had at least been grateful that she was still wearing a bra, as that became normal for some of the female members around this place. Even if she wouldn't look too strange after comparing, she still felt that it would be best to cover herself up, so she brought her index and middle fingers from both hands and delicately placed them on her temples, before thinking a few words to herself. Suddenly a jacket appeared out of thin air, and in retrospect, landed to cover Shizune's top. She zipped up the white furry jacket up to the middle of her chest and had stopped there, she decided there was no need to continue further.

Taking another look around she noticed the table she had been sleeping on was in the far corner of the room, far away from the majorities attention. Perhaps this had been for the best as it would bring less responses to herself, although it was quite normal for Shizune to sleep in the guild hall, so there shouldn't be any type of strange responses.

Looking around Shizune could feel a sensation of happiness and hopefulness, and even though these emotions were usually present during every ordinary day in Fairy Tail, this day had been quite different. Everyone seemed to be up and pumped to get this amazing day started with, and Shizune could only look on with confusion. Had she missed a memo or something? Was there a certain reason she couldn't understand why everyone was here, and by extension, they were all happy?

It finally hit the girl, they were deciding the teams today. Except for a select few she was fine with almost everyone in the guild. In fact she wanted to forge new relationships with everyone, even if it was hard to communicate with the others. She found that many didn't define her due to her disability and she enjoyed that fact, she always just wanted to be accepted for who she was, and she felt that Fairy Tail gave her these feelings.

A smile exploded onto her face, unable to contain her emotions any longer. She had finally understood why everyone was so happy, to finally be official members, to help and work with everyone else in the guild, and to be a true Fairy Tail wizard. This is what this day entailed, and she felt extremely excited. No matter who she would run into she wouldn't let it bring her down, and in fact, this day may force her to be kind to those in which she hated.

Regardless she slowly walked towards the center of the guild hall but stopped herself in mid-stride. She realized that she had just awoken from a deep sleep, which meant she hadn't eaten for a good eight to twelve hours. Now normally she would want to go to a bathroom to freshen herself up, but her stomach thought otherwise. She didn't want to eat much, afraid that she may ruin her appearance, but knew that eating was essential. She turned and walked towards the bar, simply taking a seat on one of the stools. ​


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 27, 2012)

Down This Road Again
-------------------------------------------

The start of a new day as a train arrives in Magnolia, off the train hops a man carrying mostly travel gear, he has been waiting for this moment for a long time. He traveled from the other side of Fiore in order to get to this place, and the town happened to be every bit as dazzling as he heard of it. In this town lies a mage guild known as Fairy Tail, the strongest guild in all of Fiore, a place that the man who hopped off the train has wanted to travel to for the past three years, but unfortunately he felt the need to hone his magical power since he had neglected doing so for many years. The man lets out a sigh, and sets off into the town, the sunlight just beginning to shine on such a beautiful morning, after reaching the guild he would need to find a place to stay, and after that he would of course need to do missions in order to pay for his rent, which seemed rather troublesome to him, but such is the life of a mage, a life he had researched before deciding to choose such a path. The man walked along the streets of Magnolia until he came across a nearby shop that sold sweets, an irresistible temptation overtook him, and he knew he had to buy the entire shop out, after all he easily had the money to do so, he came from a rather rich family, and they left him with a decent chunk of money, though not nearly enough to last forever, and in fact now that he gave it some thought, earning his own money seemed rather alien to him.​ 
The man walked into the shop, which caused the bell on the shop to ring, “Oh hello!” A blonde girl turned around to look at him, “How can I help you?” The man grinned at her, “Hi, my name's Kozu!” He chirped up with a rather loud voice, “I was wondering if I could buy every sweet in this shop!”

The woman sweat dropped as she looked at Kozu, “Every sweet.. in the shop..? Sir that's at least 15,000 Jewels.” Kozu grinned at the woman, “Did I stutter or something? I said I every sweet you sell in this shop!” The woman's mouth dropped, just how much money did this man have, to be able to buy all the sweets in this shop, it's not like they sold low end quality sweets here, every single thing was top of the quality, the best you could get in Magnolia, each treat alone in the store cost about 30 jewels, and there were at least 500 of them that she could count, “May I ask what you plan on carrying them all in..?” Kozu grinned, and he pulled the second travel pack off his back, which revealed itself to be specially designed to hold one item after he opened it, all the sweets he could possibly stuff into it.

“I plan to carry them all in this.” Kozu smirked, making the woman speechless, she merely took out all the sweets in their store, and he paid her the 15,000 jewels for them, well thankfully they would be able to buy back their entire selection in one day, “Thank you so much!” Kozu grinned, already happily munching on a treat even after having stuffed the rest into his pack, “Ah by the way, do you know where I might be able to find Fairy Tail?”

The woman blinked, “Fairy Tail? You'll want to head straight north of here.” The woman smiled at him, “So you're a new mage that's planning on joining?” Kozu grinned at her, “Yup I am!” With that he set off on his way towards the guild, determined to go through whatever test they would throw at him in order to become a mage, little did he know that no such test existed. Kozu walked up the streets northward just at the woman suggested, passing many sights along his way including quite a few magic shops, but he had no interest in those right now, his main interest was getting to Fairy Tail as soon as possible. Kozu didn't take long before arriving, and the sight that stood before him amazed him beyond belief, a rather large building with the symbol of Fairy Tail on it, without a doubt this had to be the place, even an idiot could see that fact, and Kozu grinned rather gleefully to himself, “At last I've finally arrived! To this magnificent place that I could only envision in my dreams!” Kozu could hear the shouting coming from inside the guild building, and he knew that this place would be home for him, “Wahoo! It's even more hyperactive than I am! Finally a group of people who can keep up with me!” Kozu grinned, and ran towards the building, preparing to become a part of the chaos that made up the guild known as Fairy Tail.​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 27, 2012)

Jack Evershine- The Plasma Dragon

Many Years ago-

"You are nearing that age, my child." Standing before Jack is a massive glowing dragon, a great bright light shining from it's scales. "You will soon be tested in ways i can not tell... But, I trust you will be able to handle it." The dragon leans down, though it is awake, Jack is asleep, not knowing what was about to happen.... The next morning, Jack awakes, His parent is gone, the only one he'd ever known... but resting beside him, the pictures that Jack drew of the two... however, there is one missing, the picture that Jack first drew... "Plasmas?" Jack calls out. "PLASMAS!" He shouts again, but there is no response... his parent, was gone...

"GAH!" Jack screams, throwing the covers off of himself, another nightmare, of the day he was orphaned... "Nngh..." He rubs his head and sighs, that dream was recurring... nearly every night he would dream about his parent Plasmas... 

"Meh..." Jack scratches his chest and leaps from his best, covering himself with a towel as he heads to the bathroom and turns on his shower. After hos shower he decides to head to the guild, but not before grabbing a tube of Neon or three... As he walks down the street he places the tube to his lips and begins to suck the neon out. "I'm gettin tired of Neon... I want some fire or Lightning next..." He sighs, munching down on the neon gas and letting out a sigh, he was truly bored today... he had ended up getting pretty injured a few weeks ago and was informed to stay off the missions till he was better.

"I feel better now though, So it should be fine." Jack finishes his snack as he walks into the guild, just in time to see the crazed blond slamming people into tables. "Aiya... Aila... Aisa...... Blondie. That's it, Blondie, you should be more careful." Jack states, he wasn't trying to be rude, he just honestly could not remember the girls name. "The master wont like you breaking her tables." Jack sits down at the bar and orders a glass of fire.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 27, 2012)

*Unknown*












_The first steps into the new age have been taken.
But to know where you're going, you need remember where you've been._​

In Fiore lay a burning fire. One not of destruction, but of will. This fire carried with it; power, grit, determination, passion and perhaps most importantly hope... Passed from father to son, from generation to generation. A flame which sometimes never burnt the brightest but it was an unyielding flame which could weather any storm. Even when all hope seemed lost, and that the flame would look as if it would fade and die... It was then and in this moment, when this flame resolved and rose to become so much more... As if it became a kindred spirit. This is when the flame would shine it's brightest. This fire was in every person which called Fiore home, it was this burning desire and passion which powered and drove the people of Fiore. What sparked this flame? And what kept this beacon of flame a light and never fading? 

*Fairy Tail.​*
Despite being in the early hours of the morning, the streets of Fiore were alive with people. The hustle and bustle of the city almost contagious. Well for most, as a young man who may even of been called handsome if he merely smiled and did not carry with him such a pained expression of sorrow. This young man seemed to be unaffected by the infatuation which seemed to cause all those around him to laugh and joke, despite ability or class or even wealth the people around him still managed to carry on smiling and laughing... Why couldn't he? He would pass through the happy masses, unseen, unheard... For he was unwanted, who wanted to acknowledge such a depressing person? No, people did not want him in their lives nor around them, they saw no benefit from being around such a person. So for this reason, he was unseen, unheard, unwanted and... _Unknown_.

The man's eyes stared straight to his desired destination whilst he allowed his ears to see what was happening around him, as they listened carefully to the conservations which littered the streets. Conservations he heard ranged from people telling everyone about a funny cat video he had seen on _"YouBall"_ a crystal ball device which showed videos from all over the world. Whilst other conservations his probing ears heard were very descriptive sexual conquests, some with women others with men, some even including both and a horse... However as the man approached his destination the sound around him began to shift and change from the quiet conservations of the people to drunken mages challenging one another to duels. He made it to his destination, Fairy Tail. 

He slipped in quietly, no one paying him any attention as he entered the guild, they never did. But he preferred that, it was easier for him. It's easier for him to be distant with everyone then friendly, right? He moved silently to his constant spot at the guild, a table to the right hand corner. He sat in his usual position with his back to the wall, this kept him at ease and allowed to keep everything in his peripheral and in front of him. Most people would of gone elsewhere for quiet but he liked the ramble of the guild by forcing himself to drown them out he could concentrate more and think more clearly whilst he also secretly enjoying the loud, rude, obnoxious members which plagued this guild. As he began more engrossed in his own thoughts the noise around him began to disappear until he was so immersed in himself it was as if he was sitting in complete silence. His eyes staring so deep into the dark oak table they looked lost in it, so lost that it seemed they would never be able to escape. Whilst staring so hard into the table the young man was so lost in his own thoughts it seemed as if the scenes around him were shifting and changing as an old memory came flooding back...

_Turn Back The Pendulum... Twelve years ago..._​
Upon a hill was a massive gated mansion, which overlooked a small town. The majority of it's window's closed, except for one. This particular window had a small boy of the age of eight. Staring with a deep fascination out the window and at the children of the town who seemed to be running around their laughter and cries of happiness caused the boy to be envious of them, the boy was jealous of them. He wanted to laugh and play the same way they were, why was it when he played it felt so fake, so forced?

*"Master... You look sad. Come away from the window, how about we play some hide and seek?"* An immaculately dressed Butler said from behind the boy. 

The boy merely sighed and stayed by the window "No... I am not in the mood."

*"How about some Top Trumps? We have the Fairy Tail edition. You love Top Trumps don't you?"* The butler relented.

"No!" The boy said angry now. The butler silenced by the boy's anger, despite being his senior in age, this was about wealth, and power. And the butler's were not match for the child's.

"I am tired of playing with you. You just let me win! That's boring!" He protested loudly before storming out of his room.

The butler obediently on his heels following him silently. The boy headed for his father. The boy entered his father's study, his fathers eyes not rising from the papers which swarmed his desk. 

"Father, I want to play... With friends... But I have none..." He said with traces of sadness, unsure why he was telling his father. But weren't parents the people you go to when you needed help? 

*His father sighed but his eyes now rose from his papers. "How much does it cost?"* His father said absent-mindlessly.

"Er... I... Er- No. It's fine thank you father." He said bowing his head with respect. Before returning to his room. Perhaps he wasn't suppose to have friends? Perhaps he was suppose to be alone always? It was times like this where he missed his mother the most, her reassuring smile, the way she hugged him and whispered in his ear telling him all would be fine... A tear following down his cheek. "Mummy... I miss you."

*Bang!*​
The sound echoed as one of the bar maids of the guild slammed down a tankard with a little too much force. *"Oops! Sorry!"* She apologized quickly, the young man muttered that it was fine. His eyebrows frowning slightly as he took a swig of his drink... Where did that memory come from? He shook his head and allowed the ramble of the guild to distract him.​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 27, 2012)

Maxi Fairy Tail's Hottest Mage

A new day with new suckers to be scammed, by the time Maxi had entered the guild hall the place was already buzzing with activity. She hadn't seen it this crowded in a while now, but there was supposed to be some kind of team thing today..... Maxi didn't really care, teams weren't really her thing, just her and useful rube was enough, if not? Well two rubes, there were plenty of dummies around.

That mismatched pair of eyes of hers quickly spotted a familiar mage who had been away for quite some time. "Hiya Kai." Before Stella could chickblock her, the gunslinger wrapped her arms around the tall knight and kissed him on he cheek. "Good to see you're back cutie, we should get together sometim....." She kept an eye out for Stella and when she came in to forcefully remove Maxi from her big brother, the Ex-quip mage quickly jumped out of the way.

"Get away from him you maneater, he's too good for you." Stella wanted the best for Kai, Maxi wasn't it. 

"We'll talk sometime later honey, when the kid isn't around, we've got a lot of catching up to do." With a wink she was gone, making Stella mad was something she'd try to avoid when possible. Besides there were too many people to greet and catch up with. She spent the next couple of minutes going around the place until Billy caught her attention. That kid was more of a troublemaker than even Maxi herself was back in the day, before she was all sexy and matured.

"Where's the milk!!! Brolly-Ossan!!! Let's play hide and seek again!!!"

"Milk is for babies hun, how about this." Using her magic she manifested her trusty Managun pistols, Billy's mouth was open but before he could utter a response she fired right into his mouth. The gun was set at low intensity so he just had to worry about not choking on the magical bullet. Her other pistol was pressed against her own lips and she fired once into her own mouth.

"Ahhhhhhh that hit the spot." Whatever it was, it sure seemed to have a kick. "Tequila bulllets, I just luv em!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 27, 2012)

*Van Skylar*​
The Dragon Slayer was now sitting while being reanimated by white, the little rascal tried to get Darren into the big mess that started with Aily and that soon enough dragged at least half of the guild into the fight. However he missed his chance of getting his "big brother" with the guard down all because his aim sucks completely. A bar of white chocolate in his hands as the dude was trying to put it in his swollen mouth, although everyone who gets to catch a glimpse of the mage would clearly say that he has been replaced by a monster, and it wa sno exaggeration considering that his eyes, forehead, lips and cheeks were all swollen and bleeding in a disgusting for some people and at the same time comical sight.

As for Darren, the guy was already going towards the bunch of troublemakers that were still fighting, in order to kick their asses just as how they all seemed to be begging for. 

" I fanna if mah chofoyale " strange words apparently from a different language came from his mouth as the task of making the sweet he was holding in his hand to go into his deformed mouth, seemed to be impossible. 

" Well it?s not that you can?t eat it. But it will hurt. " White said apparently understanding without problem what the young blue-haired mage said moments before. Instead of answering anything else he heard Billy asking for some milk and Maxi, the scary seductress of the guild, filled the mouth of the guy with a bullet...A tequila Bullet..." Great! We are having some fun before master arrives !"Van spoke perfectly as he took a bite of his drug. Strangely he was already in perfect state.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 27, 2012)

*Billy Hammerhead*​
Spinning around like a top after crashing in to a set of tables and completely wrecking them Billy made his presence known to pretty much everyone inside the building. And true to its reputation the guild looked like an Irish clubhouse, a party with a lot of booze and fighting, albeit Fairy Tail had hotter waitresses. And just as he was about to give Brolly-Ossan a good old fashioned manly hug between true men Billy was shot.

How dare they shoot the future Pokemon-Master... wait that didn't sound right... "Gloobbb....!!!" Choking on the bullet for a few seconds, Billy held his throat with both hands, fighting for his life as his eyes bulged out and his face turned red. "I... will... survive... manly..." After finally swallowing Maxi's Tequila Bullet the face of the young mage blushed slightly and his eyes were less focused. "Aily-ne-san!!! I see three of you!!!"

And while Maxi barely felt the effects of the bullet Billy was wobbly and within seconds he was super drunk. Barely staying on his feet he turned towards Brolly for help. "Awesome manly Ossan!!! I am in pain!!! IT BURNS!!!!! IT BURNS I TELL YOU!!!" Seeing a box with fruit Billy quickly grabbed it before anyone could say anything and just started swallowing fruit after fruit.

Several guild members were shocked as what Billy was swallowing were lemons. He just swallowed a crate filled were sour lemons. "Damn it..." A mage in the back spoke, what the hell was next...

*sniff*... *sniff*​
"Magnusssss-san!!! I missed you!!!" As tears formed in the corner of his eyes the still super drunk but crying Billy jumped out to give Magnus one of his patented super awesome hugs. Though during his first try he hugged a wooden pole. On his second try he got Magnus. "I wuv you Revolver-san, you always give me piggy back rides after we check out the dancers in Tutupalia!!!"

But before he could continue a glass of ale hit the wall near Billy. Still in his drunken state he turned around and tried to spot whoever had thrown the bottle. "Awright! Who wants to play tennis?!?" he screamed out in a serious tone, though he was still wobbly as hell. And as if that wasn't enough he pulled out a giant hammer using his magic. The hammer was the size of a boulder and one of Billy's trade mark weapons. It was that hammer that he frequently used to attack the master, Marie-ba-chan.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2012)

*Magnus Irvine*

Magnus was trying to stay away from Brolly as he did not want to be lectured about spending his time gambling or who he bedded the night before. However he saw Maxi move on over towards Billy and he had a very uneasy feeling about her being near him. Billy was a simple guy and was very impressionable, pretty much everything Magnus wasn?t in the best way possible. He was also his best friend so when he saw the silver haired fox of Fairy Tail it was time to step in. 

*THE HEAVY ENGAGE*












He touched his thumb and index finger to his hand creasing the rim of it; this was his way of hyping himself up, his way of conjuring the Revolver. He began to walk through the madness of the guild; his gait possessed a calm poise and cool confidence. He made eye contact with Maxi, as he was half way to the bar, seductively he licked his lips and gave her the look. You know that look that basically says, ?I?m the Revolver and I never miss my target??

"Magnusssss-san!!! I missed you!!!"

*VREP VREP EEK?*

Magnus was lifted off his feet all the bad boy credibility he had lost as Billy emoted all over him. Magnus had gotten so caught up in making googly eyes at Maxi he completely forgot about saving Billy. The bromantic display only got worse as Billy announced the going ons of what really could have been any night out on the town they spent. They all kind of ran together after the millionth some odd time?

I wuv you Revolver-san, you always give me piggy back rides after we check out the dancers in Tutupalia!!!"

His face became beet red as he looked at Maxi over the shoulder of Billy, somewhat embarrassed but he made a final wink at her as he turned his focus to Billy who had finally let him down. To the chagrin of Magnus his best mate had pulled out his signature hammer to ?play Tennis?. Magnus quickly got behind Billy and draped his arms around his shoulders. At first they wobbled but he kept his best mate upright.

?Oi mate let?s not play tennis and say we did. You?re candle is zout and well the last time you played tennis? well I wouldn?t go pro if I were you mate.? 

That was putting it mildly as Billy tend to lose all his balance and whatever wits he had when he got lit.

?Come on mate you?re all banjo?d up and I just got here. So come sit down and have a pint with me, eh??​


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 27, 2012)

Arrival At The Guild​
A girl sits at the bar of the guild with a yawn, the rest of the guild had already gotten into bickering, and even after months of being in the guild she still hadn't gotten used to this. The girl looks towards the entrance and notices three mages entering the guild, ?New fodder to the guild, eh? Hope they don't get scared off too easily.? The girl laughed to herself, she decided to take a look at the new people who were joining, one of them had green hair and wore a hat along with a grayish looking suit, ?Hmm, he looks kind of interesting.? The other she noted had brown hair, and he didn't look too bad either, however the third one kind of made her grimace, the outfit he wore reminded her of a punkish rich kid, ?Oh great here we go, probably a rich punk who's going to get end up leaving the guild because he only cares about himself.? The girl rolled her eyes with a sigh, she hated people like that, of course because she had met one when she was a kid, but that story is for another time and place. The girl looked around at the other members of the guild, and let out a sigh, she could see that Gilgamesh and Hitrea were at it again, what went through their minds was beyond her, but according to what Gilgamesh told her when she first asked him, it had something to do with a precious item she stole from him, and he left it at that, leaving her imagination open as to what it might be.

Kozu looked around the guild in awe, so many new faces he had never seen before, and some of them he had actually seen before, at least on the cover of a very famous magazine, although he couldn't remember the name of it since it didn't really interest him, ?Wow this place is even more amazing than I first heard!? Kozu caught sight of the girl who had first noted him to be a potentially selfish rich kid, ?Ah cool! Someone who isn't busy at the moment!? Kozu ran over to the girl, ?Ah, excuse me miss, can I ask you a question?? The girl blinked, and she turned around to see that kid she heard about before, ?Sure I guess.? She narrowed her eyes at the kid, ?What do you want to ask?? She had to be highly critical of him because of her first judgment, so she added a slight bite onto her voice. Kozu went unphased by that bite though, ?What kinda test do I have to complete in order to join the guild??

?Test..?? The girl stared at him blankly, before she broke out into a fit of laughter, she had never seen someone honestly ask this question before, this guy was a complete klutz despite her initial attitude towards him, and it caused her to lighten up slightly, ?You think there's a test you're suppose to complete to join the guild?!? The girl said rather loudly, not caring if she attracted the attention of everyone else in the guild, ?You haven't done much research have you? There's no test, you just get the mark of Fairy Tail placed on you, and that's it, you're a part of the guild.?

Kozu stared at her blankly, ?Th.. that's it? That's all it takes to join the most notorious guild in Fiore?? The girl grinned at the boy, ?What were you expecting, some kind of grandoise challenge or something? The challenge is what happens after you join, you have to prove yourself as a Fairy Tail mage.? The girl smirked at him, ?Besides you need to learn proper ettiquette, you should introduce yourself before you talk to people.? The girl held out her hand, ?My name's Serena, it's nice to meet you.? Kozu sweat dropped profusely, ?Oh! How stupid of me!? Kozu rubbed the back of his head before taking Serena's hand, ?Nice to meet you too, my name's Kozu, so umm.. how do I get this mark of Fairy Tail?? Serena grinned at Kozu, ?Just wait for the master to show up, she'll assign you a mark, in the mean time why don't you go introduce yourself to the guild??

?Ah, great idea!? Kozu grinned before blinking a few times, ?Wait, the master's a girl, never seen a picture of her before.? Kozu immediately shook it off, ?Oh well! I suppose I should introduce myself to people, but let's see who should I go talk to first?? Kozu scanned the group of people in the guild hall, and immediately noticed two people that took his interest, they happened to come in right before he did, ?Ah, I wonder if they're new members too?!? Kozu grinned, ?Perhaps I should start by introducing myself to them first?? Kozu looked at the two people, and wondered which one out of the two might be a good place to start, ?Oh I know! The man spinning his hat around on his finger.? Kozu smirked, and slowly made his way over to the man, wading himself through a few mages who were currently fighting, and very narrowly missing getting dragged into the fights, ?Ah excuse me!? Kozu said as he got over to the man twirling his hat around on his finger, ?I couldn't help except notice that you seemed to be new to this place, and since I'm new here as well, I figured it'd be nice if we got to know each other.? Kozu grinned at the man, extending his hand outward in greeting, ?My name is Kozu, it's nice to meet you.?

Serena jumped up off the bar stool, she had someone she needed to talk to at this particular moment, a mage who happened to be in her lonesome most of the time, but she also happened to be the only artist in the guild in the moment, and thus she was the only person whom Serena could ask this question to. Serena finally managed to spot the guild member in a room away from all the chaos and racket going on, ?I figured she'd be here of all places.? Serena walked into the room, and caught the girl scribbing in her notebook again as usual, ?Umm excuse me, I'm sorry if I might be intruding, but I wanted to ask you a question.? Serena looked at the mage, who went by the name of Dalia Blackroot, the only mage she knew to be an artist in the guild. Serena knew she wasn't a very sociable person, so this would be a rather short conversation, which basically consisted of her giving out a request and Dalia either accepting or rejecting it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 27, 2012)

*Darren Symphonia*​
Darren couldn?t help laughing when he saw a drunk Billly going around the guild messing with Brolly and Magnus. The dude was quite the big show at times like this. Giggling a little more as the mage was revealing the things he and Irvine did when they went out without him and the rest of troublemakers. He definitely would have loved to be there. 

Letting go of two members of the guild that were almost choked because of his arms around their necks, the mage user of Dark Soul magic, noticed that there were some newbies around the entrance of the guild. He thought for a second in going to help them but in the end he just decided not to and started to walk away from the people that wre still fighting. Probably it was agood time to draw a picture of the guild just as how it was now. 

Taking a notebook and a pencil that only god knows where the hell they came from, he put on his headphones and opened the book only to starte to draw all of them. Van and White laughing at Billy who was just with Magnus, still drunk. Serena talking to Dalia, and Aily beating the crap out of some others. Brolly just watching everything around while Stella and Kai were still talking; even the newbs were in the picture." Good, this is how this guild must be "he said to himself with a big grin in his face.

As the music was going faster, he started to draw them more in detail, the expression of their faces while interacting with each other. Something that he wouldn?t like to forget, never. Once the sketch was done, he took out a few colors in order to give the drawing a more realistic look. It was not long before he finished it.

" Now that I think about it...Where is auntie? "he wondered as it has been already a while since most part of the guild gathered and there was no trace of the young looking guild master anywhere.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 27, 2012)

*[So, This is Fairy Tail Pt.II]​*​
[Forever a Detective, Victor von Weiss]​
It quickly became apparent to Victor that the situation at hand wasn?t about to stabilize anytime soon, he now clearly saw how this particular guild got their reputation. Simply put this house was madness, so in that light Vic did what he did best, and that is slip back and observe. Luckily it seemed no one at this point had noticed the green haired man, which made his observation of the room all the easier. Lightly shifting his weight to his left foot Victor leans back against the door frame he was squatted in front of, the motion allows his coat to slightly part, a glint of gold sparks the air just briefly as its quickly covered by black cloth, even off the force Victor still wore his badge, it was a hard habit to break and he felt practically naked without it. Slipping from reality, Vic begins to make notes, those golden eyes shifting from left to right behind those squinted lids. He slowly took in the whole room and the people within. 

While it might be true that Victor didn?t have a photographic memory, he had trained himself to be a keen observer and was now capable of short handing memories that he couldn?t shake if he wanted. His attention was first caught by the loudmouth that seemed to have crashed into the guild from above just before he had gotten there, the fellow was now up and making a ruckus, he at this point is merely labeled Dark Headed Loud Mouth. Victor notes the boy had a low tolerance for his alcohol, not surprising he did appear to be a teen, and would seemingly get angry very quickly. Traits that didn?t go well together, although he did think it slightly humorous that that he did give a supporting beam a large hug. This observation brought Victor?s attention next to the woman that had shot the Loud Mouth with the liquor bullet. Victor quickly notes that she didn?t appear too much older than the boy she had shot, but she carried herself with maturity of a woman much older. Combine that with the flirtatious tendencies she had shown thus far he quickly associated her with Seductress, which is what he labeled her as he at this point didn?t know anyone?s names. He had met plenty of women like her in his time, so he made it a point not to fall for her ruses, if she tried.

The next person he noted was the man that appeared to be the barkeep, he seemed to be one of the few level headed people around, though his aged appearance put him in his mid-thirties, Victor felt that he was younger, More than likely in his late twenties by the way he carried himself, at least to this point. Victor would be the first to tell you that ya couldn?t judge a book by its cover. He heard the name Brolly-Ossan tossed around in the man?s direction at least once, so that is what Victor called this fellow. Out of everyone thus far, he felt that Brolly may be the most trust worthy, but that was merely off initial observation. As he continued to look around, Victor notes the man that entered the guild shortly after he had, the man walked with caution and carried himself as if the world was against him, it didn?t help the fact that he had a dagger firmly clenched in his fingers as he walked. There was no mistaking it, this light haired fellow suffered from some string of paranoia, Victor had seen this all too often in his criminal behavior studies back when he first joined the force, the way the boy moved, the methodical and thought out steps. It all pointed to the disorder. Labeling him tenderfoot, for the way he walked, Victor makes a note to keep an eye on this one as he could be potentially dangerous to him and the people around him. 

His attention then turned to the one that Loud Mouth wanted to hug, the fellow had walked in sometime after Victor. And it was quickly noted how they dressed similarly, but on the opposite side of the spectrum while he wore white with black accents, Victor wore black with white accents. Vic was going to initially dub him mirror match, but soon changed it to Magnus when the Loudmouth called to him. Magnus didn?t register high at this point, though he did seem to have a good disposition. As his eyes silently moved they fell on the teenage girl that sat at the bar, she had been the one sleeping earlier and his thoughts quickly turned to his daughter as they often did when he sees a girl in their teens, and wondered if she?d be as beautiful when she turned that age. Other than quietly sitting there and the earlier summoning of some clothing there was a giant question mark where mental notes should have been. Choosing not to label her at this point Vic simply carries on with his observations. But it is then that he realized he didn?t go quite so unnoticed, a woman at the bar seemed to be eyeballing people as well, her gaze even fell on him, this perked Victor?s interest, but before he could make some mental notes the rich looking kid darted over to her. 

Victor?s head tilted to the side a bit, this was getting crazier by the moment, but he did catch two more names, the girl that spotted him was named Serena and the fancy clad boy?s name was Kozu. Victor shrugged, at least he wasn?t the only new member to join this day. With his observation broke, quite literally he took his hat off again and started to spin it like earlier, as he did his thoughts turned to food, the lemons Loud Mouth ate, actually looked pretty good at that moment, but before Victor could take a second thought the Koxzu kid was now before him.



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Ah excuse me!? Kozu said as he got over to the man twirling his hat around on his finger, ?I couldn't help except notice that you seemed to be new to this place, and since I'm new here as well, I figured it'd be nice if we got to know each other.? Kozu grinned at the man, extending his hand outward in greeting, ?My name is Kozu, it's nice to meet you.?



Victor paused, and his hat spun to a stop on his extended finger. The boy had taken him quite by surprise; he didn?t think he?d have to interact so swiftly with these people. But there was no avoiding it now. The fedora in his hand danced around his fingers and with a swift motion it now sat on his head. Standing Victor merely looks at Kozu for a second or two, before extending his hand Victor noted the strong smell of sweets on him. Then with a light shake,  ?Victor.? is the simple reply he gives him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2012)

*White*

*"Ah, who gave Billy alcohol?"* White groaned as the super drunk teen stumbled back and forth across the guild hall, screaming at the top of his lungs about tennis or something. *"Now he's really gonna be dangerous...though the hangover might do him some good."* White chuckled slightly under his mask.

"I thought you didn't drink," Van said accusingly, unwrapping another bar of chocolate.

*"I don't,"* White said. *"And you know why? Hangovers. And also something about alcohol making ardor weak. I gotta keep my ardor up,"* White said, his mask shifting into the form of a grin. *"Anyway, where's the guild master? Normally she's here to make us shut up and sit down by now."* He cast a furtive glance over his shoulder, but saw nothing.

*"Hey that reminds me...we're choosing teams today, right?"* He asked Van. *"We're a package - you know that right?"* He extended his fist and Van tapped it with his own - the two then slapped their palms, the back of their hands, and finished it off by cracking their foreheads together. *"Let's do this thing!"*

The two friends separated, and White pushed his way through the ever growing crowd towards his "usual" table. He nodded politely to Shizune (though he wasn't sure if she saw him) clapped Magnus on the back and snagged a drink he hoped was intended for Billy - the kid didn't need to get any drunker than he already was, no matter how hilarious it would be when Marie found him. 

*"Maxi,"* he said, giving the well known seductress a respectful bow and plenty of space as he past her. He waved and grinned to Dalia but she pointedly ignored him.

"Aiya... Aila... Aisa...... Blondie. That's it, Blondie, you should be more careful."

*"It's Aily Jack,"* White said as he passed them, grinning at the girl and doing a little circle around his ear with his finger.

"Yeah, sure, uh...Wesley."

*"It's White! It's a color!"* White playfully protested as he walked off. *"How tough can it be?"*

He walked past two people he didn't recognize - a man with a hat and green hair and a richly dressed boy, and clapped them on the shoulders with a friendly smiles. *"New guys! I'm White! Welcome to Fairy Tail!"* He made two little shooting motions with his hands and continued to wander through the guild hall. 

He finally found his seat, a worn out old wooden one with a ripped leather cushion, and sat down with a comfortable sigh. *"Excellent."*


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 27, 2012)

*Fairy Tail Guild Hall*​
Aily was having a grand time as she went flying at another table, propelled by a seemingly unseen spell. This was why she loved Fairy Tail. So many things were happening right now and no one seemed to care. Here, she could be free and open as she wanted to be without a single hassle. The table she landed on broke and fell to the floor, causing Aily to let out a small sound, “Oof!” She exclaimed, before standing up and waving her sword. She had a wide grin on her face as she yelled, “Nice one, you bastard! Let me return the favor!” Aily was about to run over and smash the mage who had hit her, but before she could do so... 

"Aiya... Aila... Aisa...... Blondie. That's it, Blondie, you should be more careful." Aily’s eyes suddenly narrowed, reflecting off the shiny metal of her sword. It was a dangerous look and one of pure irrational hatred. Who was the one to spike such a reaction in the carefree girl?  

 "The master won’t like you breaking her tables." The calm voice told her. The voice belongs to Fairy Tail mage, Jack Evershine, one of Aily’s most hated rivals. The dragon slayer meant no ill, but to Aily this was an insult of the highest order. Her face nearly lit up in hot red boiling anger once she saw him. 

“Evershine! I see you’ve returned! My name is Aily, you idiot!” She roared in anger, fire shooting out of her nostrils and mouth. She then put two hands on her sword and started to charge her magic. Jack had seen it before, but she’d still take the dragon slayer’s head off with it. *“Round Edge!” *The blonde roared in anger, white energy forming around her sword as she released the spell.

All the way across the guild hall, Azul sat there at the bar with Brolly. Serena, the scary chick with the swords was conversing with some guy who looked like a prince, but Azul didn’t question it. Instead, he stared down at the bottom of his glass, swallowing hard before drinking. He was really nervous about today, unlike Aily who seemed to have no qualms about teams. She was having a good time, smashing through various objects with her fists and sword. Azul let out another sigh and waved to Brolly for him to pour him another drink. Strangely, the normal bartender wasn’t there today. Anyway, the young boy’s eyes scanned for Aily, but his eyes instead ran over to Jack Evershine. Azul was familiar with him due to the fact that he was a dragon slayer, just like he was with Van. However, he truly didn’t know him that well… He’d asked Azul about his parents more then once, though. Azul’s eyes 
wavered uncomfortably as he thought of the subject. Quickly, he took another drink from his refilled glass and that was when he realized it. 

“Crap!” Azul had forgotten that his own teammate, Aily, had it out for Jack for some reason. She tried to murder him on several occasions before, only for Azul to stop her. “Sorry!” He told Brolly, moving over to stop Aily, but it was too late. She had released a spell at Jack.

However, above at the top of the guild building, someone slept. Their eyes opened slowly as they heard the racket downstairs. It was enough to even wake them up. “Looks the children have gotten out of hand~” A sweet voice said, sounding much like a woman. The lady stepped out of her bed, which looked like it been built for two bears. It was made out of expensive gold and the room was also filled with numerous mirrors. The entire bedchamber was the size of your average cafeteria. 

The woman slowly moved out of the room, her silky robes dragging after her. In her right hand was a newspaper that she clutched tightly. She opens the huge doors with a light push and walks out. As she moves, the doors close after her. There were words on them, though. Carved in wood, they read guild master… Slowly, the guild master made her way down the stairs, her long sleeping robes following after her. Finally, she reached the door to the guild hall after several flights of chairs. She opens the door and walks in. The sight was enough to cause a heart attack. 

Chairs had been broken, shots from Maxi’s guns were being fired and a mage flew directly at her, apparently being thrown. However, he ran smack dab into a seemingly invisible wall. Blood ran from his nose as he slumped to the feet of the guild master. However, her attention wasn’t on this mage. Her attention was on Aily trying to take off Jack’s head. Smiling, she raises a hand slowly and flicked her wrist. A small shield formed in between the dragon slayer and sword mage, which knocked both of them back when Aily’s spell struck it. Aily slammed against a wall, while Jack flew over to the bar. After she was finished with that little nuisance, the guild master smirked.

“Fairies~ Tea Time has begun.”

Suddenly, everything’s momentum seemed to stop. Mages immediately sat down at the few standing tables and it became quiet as a mouse. Several of the newbs seemed truly confused for earlier, it seemed as if the chaotic environment would never cease. This woman had seemingly put a stop to it with only five words. As they got their first look of the guild master, they noticed that she was barely five feet tall and appeared to be a young girl with a round, youthful face. The sleeping robes that hung on her body seemed oddly too large for her and she knew it. At the same time, even though she had the appearance of a little girl, her power was legendary. This was evident because of the way she had casually blocked Aily’s attack with little effort. 

Calmly, the woman sat down at the nearest table and suddenly pulls out a small tea cup, which she started to sip from. She then tossed a newspaper out in front of her. “Fairies~ you’ve been very troublesome, lately.” She said, speaking to the entire guild. Aily popped her head out from behind some rubble; she looked somewhat crazed as she excitedly yells, “Lady Marie!” She then passed out comically, her head still somewhat dizzy.

*Marie Beaudacup
Guild Master*​
Marie smiled at the young girl and slowly shook her head. The girl’s antics were humorous, but she never seemed to learn. That was why she was glad to have Azul guiding the young girl who might possibly get even in greater trouble then she already was. She finally stopped dripping her tea and placed it on the table. 

“Now let’s get down to business… The council reports that in one week you all have managed to commit over seventy-six crimes which include magical arson and property damage. There’s also some king who is about ready to declare war on Fairy Tail because apparently Gilgamesh or Magnus, possibly both… deflowered his daughter…” She told them. “Also, Aily you made the front cover.” Marie held up the newspaper she was holding, which showed an apparently naked Aily running through Magnolia. Aily, who had awakened again, rubbed the back of her head, “Someone stole my clothes!” She protested. Marie frowned, “Regardless, this behavior is…” 

Suddenly a demonic aura formed around Marie, who suddenly started to shake with rage. Everyone in the guild cowered underneath chairs, tables; whatever they could find which they hoped would protect them from Marie. However, Marie’s grim demeanor quickly lightened as she says, “It’s perfectly acceptable.” 

“WHAT!!!” Everyone yelled out in surprise. They had thought Marie was about to cut off their heads, but as usual, Marie still managed to surprise them. Marie let out a little giggle as she stood up, “Regardless of what those old stuffy councilmen say, this guild is a wonderful thing. Here, you have the right to do whatever you want as long as you understand that the most important thing is family. I also hope that those new faces,” She said, her eyes drifting over to Victor, Gaon and Kozu. “Understand this. This isn’t a guild of power hunger, glory, or anything else. The only thing that matters is family, friends… You must keep that in mind, children…. Anyway… Someone fetch me my candy!” She shouted out, causing the entire guild to follow up by hooting and hollering, smashing mugs of beer into each other. Beer flew out onto the floor, but no one truly cared. With the words of their guild master, everyone was in a good mood. One of the mages, grinning ear to ear yells to Marie, “What about the new kids!”

Marie absentmindedly looked over to Victor, Gaon, and Kozu. “Ah, yes… They must be branded…” She drifts over to them slowly, her eyes burrowing holes into them. She was judging them, she wanted to determine the kind of people they were before allowing them to join Fairy Tail. “Hello~ I’m the guild master, Marie Beaudacup… Welcome to Fairy Tail!” She told the three with a smile that can melt butter.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 27, 2012)

Fairy Tail-

“Eh?” Jack rubbed his head from behind the bar, that crazy woman always attacks him… He looked at Aily and suddenly her face morphed into that of a demon gorilla. “Ah… It’s you Akuma No-Aily.” He comments before turning to the guild master, her form turning into a bright energetic angelic bunny. “Hello Master Usagi-san.” (Usagi means Rabbit) Jack leaped over the counter and grabbed his glass of pure burning fire, gulping it down in one swig. “I’ll be taking a mission today.” He says to the guild master, heading to the mission board and looking it over.

  Everyone else was excited to find out what the teams were, but not Jack. He always felt he was better on his own, Teams simply made him feel uncomfortable… Like trying to figure out what to say to a Demon in order to not piss her off… Jack still was unable to figure that one out though.  “Ah, Also, Master Usagi-san…” Jack ripped a mission off the board and turned back to the guild master. “There was another crazy woman here like Akuma No-Aily… But I don’t remember seeing her before… Is she new?”


----------



## Cjones (Feb 27, 2012)

*Satoru & Hitrea Boroughgains*
_Trying to Help._​
"Hitrea..." A man spoke coolly.

"No, I will not allow that man to escape and hide behind these filth!" Hitrea spat. The hate that festered in Hitrea was not like any other. This red-haired woman turned her gaze toward the massive clutter of destruction and the continous fighting that was going on. Satoru had managed to interrupt another little incident between her and that man, dragging her off to a corner of the guild. Hitrea couldn't help looking appalled at how this place was ran.

Truly disgusting.

"Sister you know that attacking a fellow guild member with malice is not allowed." Satoru spoke attempting to mediate her anger. Though it was of no use Hitrea simply scoffed at the idea as she began pacing the floor back and forth. "Is it so easy for those of this place to think so weak?" She retorted. That was the second time she had shot him down since they started talking. It seemed no matter how hard he tried he wasn't reaching her.

"My sister...please allow me to help you. This hatred is going to far let me talk to Gilgamesh and I"m sure you two can come to some kind of truce." The man spoke with a deep, but soothing voice and he held a very cool and sage like air around him. An aura like this would be able to calm most people, but not Hitrea who's own aura of pure disgust and hate battled his. "I shall not go into a truce with him. I've told you before Satoru, even if he is your friend, he is one of the vermin of this world that has wronged me and I shall set it right." 

Just before Satoru could begin to speak, the entire guild grew silent as the guild master herself appeared before them. Hitrea took this as her chance to exit guild as no one would notice she was gone.

*Gilgamesh​*
The Prince of Babylon sat in the middle of all the scuffles and throw downs that were currently taking place on a cozy little gold couch he had pulled out thin air, his arms stretched out and legs folded. Everything around the man was a complete and other mess, broken chairs, tables, bodies about, things being thrown, it was like a play pen for the young. "You bastard I'll return that  shot two fold!" One of the guild members yelled before a chair was suddenly flung toward Gilgamesh's general direction. With no worries in his eyes the red-eyed prince lazily cocked his head over to the side a the chair soared passed him, leaving a cool gust of wind that touched his ear.

"Eh, I guess it's about time for me to go and make my rounds. I could have sworn I seen Stella somewhere around here..." He surveyed the area while muttering to himself.

Unfortunately he would have to wait as all the fight ceased and the guild master, Marie, stood before them looking rather foxy if he had to say. The young yet old woman began to mention all the 'bad' the guild had done, including the deflowering of a certain daughter of a King. "Heh, I remember that sweet thing. Truth be told I had her first, Magnus just got the seconds." The memory of his 'deflowering' of that once innocence princess began more perverted thoughts these mostly directed at the guild master. The impure thoughts of his mind only got worse when a picture of a naked Aily.

_I'll definitely will be talking to her first today_. He thought. 

As Marie continued continued speaking he thoughts slowly began to trail off on how nice she'd look sprawled out on his King size+ bed, all on top of his exotic silk sheets.

Such a thought of her breathing heavy with sweat dripping off every inch of her:

"Gil!"

The man was suddenly tossed out of his fantasy world to see Satoru stand in front of him. It was a bitter sweet feeling seeing this friend before him. On one hand it was always good to see the dude, on the other interrupted a perfectly good mental image he had of himself and the guild master.

"You know if you want pie that bad, I can always go buy you some." Satoru joked. 

"Keh, don't you have some ogre you need to be calming down? If you'll excuse me, there's a certain lady who was on the front page of a newspaper that I need to see." With that the older man set out on his way to begin conversing with his first lovely leaving Satoru alone.

"...Damn, he left before I could tell him Serena was here."


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 28, 2012)

Darren Symphonia & Van Skylar​
And then just a few moments after he wonderd where she was, the woman appeared. A pretty and by her looks kind woman appeared in front of the entire guild filled with all those crazy and troublesome mages. She looked very young, even more than many of the members and in all honesty, as far as Darren knew, she was supposed to be an old hag by now. The fact that she still remained young be it an illusion or not, was something that the Symphonia was still amused about. 

The nineteen-year-old sighed as she announced that it wa stime for the tea. What did that mean? well, basically it was the moment where everyone should be passive and listen, other way something really, really bad and scary could happen." Well, at least she already controlled all of these fool. "the young rebelious man said more to himself than anything before going and sitting at the usual place he would take for this "tea time". He smirked when Marie, the guild master,  declared that all of them made a lot of crimes recently; not that she can blame them, after all they are Fairy Tail. Something that he didn?t expected though, was the fact that someone apparently deflowered the daughter of a King. Lookinga round, he noticed Gil?s face...So it wa shim in the end.

The following news was the one that made him laugh a little, Aily running naked around the town? that was something that he had to see. After the awaited " This behaviour is normal for us ", everyone started to drink happily without a problem as the master demanded her sweets. The orange-haired man looked around to locate his blue-haired younger brother. As soon as he found him, a sweat drop appeared on his head; the Dragon Slayer was drooling all over his table as he was already shouting eagerly at Marie to finish quickly with the noobs.

" Hey master!! Auntie Marie!! "the young mage called for her with an excited look in his eyes and the reason was simple. It was well known that Marie Beaudacup was able to get delicious sweets for her tea parties and among these delicious sweets something that Van Skylar would sacrifice alot of things for: a thirty centimeters bar of chocolate with small cookie crumbs inside made with some of the most delicious ingredients out there. It would be like an overload of sugar for the boy. 

" That brat...*sigh* seems like he will never change "


----------



## Chronos (Feb 28, 2012)

_Goan Lesca_​Fairy Tail​


The rain continued to fall as the young well dressed man just stood it's liquid brilliance, the soft lighting that reflected upon their crystal like mirrors the water gave out. Giving the streets a rather complex vision of radiance, a view fitting for someone like him, however the water was starting to cause the young man to feel cold, his breath that released a slight sigh, the wind could be view due to the areas chilly nature. 

"Gaon, it's best you get moving to Fairy Tail."

A man who stood in the small distance called him by his name. Much like him, he wore a very pricy suit, umbrella held within the grip of his hand, even though the night was dark as it was, he wore a pair of dark glasses, the young man turned to witness, his eyes were conflicted, a slight emptiness could be seen in him, his lips relaxed and his complexion demonstrated little interest in what the man before him was saying



His eyes began to gleam. Emanating a rather powerful aura of flames around his body, flames that did not extinguished even though rain heavily poured on them, soon his head started to flame, the flames cover partially his entire forehead as he looked up at the sky, his breath inhaling and exhaling...

Each stroke of breath that was released could be viewed, like a man who smoke a cigarette, he feet forced themselves to stand, his eyes looked over his shoulder, as his lips started to form towards the man who stood behind him.

"Fine. Please hold steady until my return."

The man mouth started to form, as other could be seen from within the large mansion that decorated this street with it's magnificence. Other males and females were within this large home, cramming the windows witnessing the young man before him stand and prepare to take his leave. 

"Will you be okay Master Gaon?"

"I'll be fine. Of course, I should be fine. I'm the head of this family after all..."

His words demonstrated slight hesitation, surely he felt conflicted about leaving his family behind, but matters were that he wasn't nearly as power to become a leader of the Mafia. 

"Keep the fray alive. That's all that I ask of you."

The man all that did was response with a slight nod. Gaon hated good-bye... and so... in an instance of a second. The flames within his body raged and became stronger, and stronger. Lifting the restriction of his legs, the young man started to build mana within his body. In a fraction of a second, his feet had kicked the wet earth, and Gaon's words mumbled as he said.

"Flash"

Releasing one of his techniques, his speed had scaled from 10 to 200 in a second. Becoming faster than the normal human eyes could perceive, rushing through the roads and building in his wake, he rushed towards the Fairy Tail guild at full speed. Determined to begin his work as a Mage from Fairy Tail.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 28, 2012)

*[So, This is Fairy Tail Pt. III]​*​
[Order to the Chaos, Guild Master Marie Beaudacup Enters]​
Kozu seemed surprised at how gentle Victor?s grip was, it was as if this fellow was Hollow, even his response was short and almost empty. But even as the chaos raged around the two he wouldn?t have the chance to respond as the whole atmosphere of the changed on five small words, ?Farriers~ Tea Time has begun.? Were the words that brought the swirling maelstrom of chaos to a grinding halt, in its place the feeling of utter terror seemed to settle across the room. Pulling lightly Victor retrieved his hand from Kozu?s grasp and turned his gaze in the direction of the voice that had set the masses on edge, what he saw he didn?t quite expect. The sweet voice that commanded all this respect seemed to belong to a small pre-teenage girl. 

For the first time since steeping foot into Fairy Tail that placid smile slipped from Victor?s lips as his brows furrowed in slight confusion. Though this didn?t take too long to reverse, as his mind went back to its large central archive. To the day he began to research Guilds. Being a detective in nature it was the strange and out of place that always pulled his attention, so in essence it wasn?t the reputation or the strength of Fairy Tail that had perked Vic?s interest in joining. Every guild he looked at boasted power and prestige. But not many could say they had a Guild Master as unique as Ms. Beaudacup, the woman that now quilled the mass hysteria that was this Guild, and despite his efforts and his many, many contact Victor did little more than uncover that she was the third Master of Fairy Tail and that she was much older then she outwardly appeared, this seemed to be in part due to sealing of her records by the Magic Council as she was counted amongst the Ten Wizard Saints. 
The slight rustling of Victor?s coat caught no one?s attention as he shoved his hands into his pockets while Marie started to go over the day?s agenda. Victor listened intently as he truly wanted to see how such an infamous guild conducted daily business. As she spoke it seemed that this guild was a troublesome as reputed, in one week it seemed that the Mages of this Guild had performed seventy-six crimes, with Arson and Royal Deflowering counted amongst them. Even a case of indecent exposure seemed to be brought to light at the expense of a Mage named Aily. This is when the room turned dark, as the aura around Marie turned almost demonic, the fear that shook the room caused the more experienced Mages to duck for cover and yes it was true, every inch of Victor?s being crawled with fright, but it was a reflex that he learned to control very well and to others it seemed that he was frozen in fear, but it was simply that Victor no longer cared.  He had already attempted to take his own life once; death wasn?t something that he feared. It was something that he often wanted to embrace.  

It was the lone thought of her being alive that drove him to continue to live, but those feelings at the moment were neither here nor there and his attention was focused on the seething Guild Master, but to his and seemingly everyone else?s shock she stated it was fine as her cheerful demeanor returned which brought some of the earlier antics from earlier back as booze were slung and spilled while Marie called for sweets. But before she could receive that which she asked for, another mage spoke up and drew her attention to the ?new kids?. Marie?s lighthearted gaze was pulled back in Victor and Kozu?s direction and it was as if a light bulb went off in her head. 



Bluebeard said:


> ?Ah, yes? They must be branded?? She drifts over to them slowly, her eyes burrowing holes into them. She was judging them, she wanted to determine the kind of people they were before allowing them to join Fairy Tail. ?Hello~ I?m the guild master, Marie Beaudacup? Welcome to Fairy Tail!? She told the three with a smile that can melt butter.



_?Branded??_ Victor thought as she walked up to them, her gaze seemed to cut holes in their very soul, not a feeling that Victor was a stranger to; his old captain could do it too. Just not to this degree. But despite this, Victor couldn?t help but feel a little selfish as his thoughts turned back to her, his daughter. She would now be about the age that the Guild Master portrayed and he couldn?t help but wonder if he could adopt Marie, a silly notion yes given her age. But still he quietly wondered that to himself as she introduced herself. With her official introduction over, Victor being an old beat officer felt the need to comply in kind. Pulling his hands from his pockets he placed one his hat, his finger digging past the rim into the recesses of the bowl. Pulling back and away Victor allows the hat to roll down the length of his arm and onto his shoulder blades. Popping them he allows the hat to continue on its journey down the length of his other arm that was waiting for it, and then grabbing it in mid spin he pulls the higher arm down around his waist as he gives a bow. His squinted eyes also open showing off his bright gold irises,  ?Detective Victor von Weiss, Criminal Behavior Specialist.? he states pulling his hat behind him.  ?Pleased to make your acquaintance.?~~


----------



## Chronos (Feb 28, 2012)

_Goan Lesca_​Fairy Tail​
​
The young man rushed through the streets with great speed, blurred to the normal human eyes, his breathing still calmed and his eyes focused, focused like a lion is to it's prey. The young man rushed through each step demonstrated flair and grace, yet his flames, incandescent, burning with massive vigor, his eyes that gleamed in the night, the people sleeping tightly within their homes, comfort brew within their every self. Protected by the walls of their homes, the streets still watery, the sky still dark. The young man named Gaon was only inches away from the Guild. 

Scaling his seed a bit more... The young man burst in more powerful flames, his flames caused the drops of rain to steam the moment the reach his body, in this moment, the water did not touch the boy, it evaporated the moment it was close enough to make contact. His speed scaled from 200 to 300 in a second. The guild was within reach of the young man. His eyes narrowed as he witness the Guild within close range. His feet started to kick

*Crack*

*SWOOSH*

The wind became stronger, the human restrictions were lifted, as if wind had merged with his very being, anything within his path would feel a strong gust of wind burst the moment he had past next to them. Once within reach, his feet quickly kicked. 

*Tap*

*SWOOOSHHhhhhhhh*

The wind calm, he was brought to an instant stop the moment his feet reached the door towards this large guild hall. He lugs felt heavy, he pushed himself towards panting. This technique, imperfect as it was, was the only one that would allow him to move a greater speed, greater than that of the normal Magus... his hands, placed on the door pushed. The raging sound and screams were the only thing that met him... the flames easily subsided and he felt contempt for ever placing a foot in this place. However, he released a sigh and shrugged the sensation away, walking towards the distance as he awaited...

Maybe he would be recognized. However he surely doubts it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 29, 2012)

*Guildmaster*

*Marie Beaudacup *​
As Jack went over to the mission board, the guild master couldn't help but smile. The boy had come a long way, although he still didn't seem to be much of a social person. She simply sighed about that, though. Eventually, he'd come around and attempt to get along better with his guildmates, like Aily who seemingly attacked him for no reason every time she saw the dragon slayer. Marie being old as she was could of course see a little crush, especially when it was so obvious. However, she chose not to speak on it. Best let the children eventually come to realize their feelings. Afterall, if she continously meddled in their lives, they wouldn't improve or grow as mages or people. What happened next managed to suprise the seemingly omniscient guildmaster as Jack asked her a strange question question.

 “There was another crazy woman here like Akuma No-Aily… But I don’t remember seeing her before… Is she new?” This in turn caused Marie to rub her chin as she tried to think of who this mysterious person was. While she thought, Marie failed to notice Jack staring at the top of her head. While to everyone else, there was merely hair, but to Jack, huge, white bunny ears popped out of Marie's head as she mused. Finally, Marie lets out a little, "Ah!" She had remembered the woman Jack spoke of. "You're referring to Aily. No, she's always been here."  Jack simply didn't respond, strolling away with his arms behind his head. Marie frowned, sometimes Jack could be a strange person to understand, even if she tried her best to do so. As guild master, Marie had to understand the young mages. They could be so sensitive and fickle, especially in her eyes. She had a lot more to do than ponder on the strange inner workings of Jack, the dragon slayer's mind, so she started to move again, back over to the new members who she previously met with. 

Before she could do so, another one of her beloved children moved to intercept. Strangely, he was a dragon slayer, just like Jack. There were three in the guild; Jack, who she'd just talked too... Azul, the quiet boy who was currently nursing Aily back to health and finally, Van, a hyperactive kid who shared something in habit with his guild master. As he called out 'Auntie' Marie, the woman knew instinctively what to do. She reached into her left pocket and pulled out a giant chocolate cube. The guild master then hurled and with perfect aim, it landed in Van's mouth, quieting and satisfying him at the same time. The chocolate quickly seemed to melt in his mouth, but it was more then enough. Marie smiled as she walked past him and towards Victor. "Sorry about that~ This guild can be so..." She searched for a word to describe her lovable band of perverts, neanderthals, and rogues, but could find none. None fit for the guild that she loved so much. "Well, you know what I mean." She told Victor who slowly nodded. "Name?" Marie asked, but with the power she held, it seemed more like a command than anything. Victor had no choice but to comply and so he did. 

 “Detective Victor von Weiss, Criminal Behavior Specialist.” Victor said, still spinning his hat on his entire body. Marie laughed at this causing Victor to blush, something a man his age rarely did, but when confronted by an extremely powerful and insane mage like Marie, he seemed somewhat embarassed. Marie wasn't truly laughing at him though,  "We aren't the police, Victor. No need for such a formal introduction, relax."  She told him and Victor's shoulders seemed to ease up, releasing a load of extreme tightness. Marie had that affect on the people she met, her lightheartness caused people to lighten up quickly. Victor started to open his mouth, but he was stopped by Marie. "There's no need to ask, child." She told Victor, despite the fact that he appeared to be even older than her... "You're already accepted." Marie's arms wrapped around Victor who still seemed stunned. That quickly he was accepted into Fiore's most destructive and notorious guild? 

The awkward hug lasted for a minute before Marie left him. Victor was left standing there with a blank expression on his face as his investigative mind tried to put these pieces together. As Marie walked away, she says, "It appears that our favorite fairy isn't here, so I'll let you decide on when and where you wanted to be branded when she gets back. In the mean time, stay around... Something fun will be happening in a few minutes!" She exclaimed. The guild master then started to walk across the room, apparently missing another newcomer who was sitting with Serena. Marie was almost away until the boy bravely shouts, "Wait!"  Marie slowly turned her head towards the boy who had spoken, hiding the emerging grin on her face with shadow. The boy, brown-haired and somewhat small had gotten up out of his chair and his thumb to his chest. "My name is Kozu and it's my dream to join this guild! I won't let you walk away unless you do so!" 

With incredible speed, Marie shot over towards Kozu and soon was staring down into his face. They were nearly equal in height due to Marie having the body of a twelve-year old, but the look on her face was truly grim. Half of it was covered in shadow and her eyes seemingly shook with rage. Kozu had made himself an enemy of the guild master, but the boy didn't turn away or hide. Bravely, he stood ground which seemed to suprise several guild members, like Serena who just had a conversation with him. 

"I want to join this guild." He whispered, somewhat nervous, but his dream wouldn't let him back down. "Then join, fool." Marie responded cooly and then her face suddenly lightened up, along with the tense atmosphere. 

"You'll fit right in!" She told Kozu whose jaw immediately dropped after she said this. It suprised him very much due to the fact that it came completly out of the left field. It seemed for a second that he'd truly be annihiliated. Then he started to laugh, wiping sweat off his forehead as if the whole situation had never happened. 

Meanwhile, Marie glided away from the boy who was happy that he'd been allowed into the guild. Her face glowed brightly, happy that she could make a young fool's dreams come true. It was rare to see people like him and when she did, Marie knew that they belonged in Fairy Tail. Still, even with Kozu joining, there were more matters to attend too. After she was finished with him, another one seemed to come. A young boy, walked inside the guild with a nice suit on as if he came dressed to impress. Marie hoped that he'd not think this was some form of interview, for if he did, then he was dead wrong. Several of the guildmembers cleared a path, allowing the man to reach Marie. He had a determined look on his face. He most likely had done a lot to reach this guild. Many had before. Marie of course, walked towards him and beams, "Hello! How may I help you?" She asked, as if Gaon was some kind of customer.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 29, 2012)

_Goan Lesca_​Fairy Tail​
​
The Amber eyed young mafia leader witnessed as a girl started to calm the people that surrounded her with magnificent flair and authority. As if she was some type of beautiful bird that glided among the people, bringing harmony towards their people. Something that could be related with his out most powerful flames of Harmony and Destruction... The young Lesca eyes started to dart back and forwards as he followed her movements throughout the guild mates, many new were quickly accepted, others were somehow proven through a type of test to prove their resolve. Slight encounter only caused that his brow would lift in hidden confusion. However the thoughts could be easily brushed away, holding his tie, lifting his chin up high as he tighten his tie, making it look nifty and well made, brushing any residual dirt he might had brought in as he continued to walk among these people that rioted and continued to demonstrated their animalistic emotions. His suit, neatly worn by set young man which hair resembled that of the color of fire. 

Once he finished, a large amount of large strong men stood in his way, his progress halted in an instance. His mien indifferent, with a plastered expression that demonstrated slight displeasure. His emotions were kept calmed, this people emanated a heavy amount of powerful aura. An aura that radiated with strength, one that caused a slight chill to crawl through this young Lesca's child's spine. However, the eyes that burned just as strongly as his flames did not reflect set sensation. Confident in his goal for the future, he would not allow set barrier to obscure his path towards his goal. However, between mere seconds, the men started to depart as the girl from before approached him with ease, her aura were unlike the others here, yet her looks told otherwise, her being radiated control, yet her eyes reflected hidden kindness and wisdom. Gaon was brought to believe that this woman was none other than this guild powerful leader.

Her words started to resound within his ears, the young Goan stood firmly, his eyes started to scan set girl before him. Her appearance... it did not evoke any sensation of leadership, the appearance of a simple girl, which beauty lights the darkest of night, but nevertheless, Gaon cared little for this, he looked at her, eyes locked together, like any honorable Mafia boss leader, he stood tall and firm, with a respective tone, his words were heard. 

"My name is Gaon Lesca, miss..."

The moment he released this sentence he felt a slight chill brew. The term miss somehow seemed miss placed, but nevertheless he continued. 

"My 'family' had sent a card through mail. It involved me joining your guild... I might be mistaken, and you might have not received this card, but still, would you be so kind to allow me to become part of Fairy Tail."

He did not want other to know that he was part of a mafia family, this was mainly the reason he always wore a rather expensive suit and the reason he disguised he true identity behind the word family. Serious as his stare might have looked, he expected her words to resemble the answer he had in mind. As of yet, he had not met or heard any type of rumors that involved you to participate in some sort of initiation to join Fairy Tail, but the burning desire to begin working brew within his self. The young Lesca awaited for an answer as he looked deep into her eyes. As if searching for the answers through her eyes. 
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 29, 2012)

*Fairy Tail Guild*​
As all this stuff was going on, Van started to delight himself with the chocolate that the guild master just threw into his mouth, it was something delicious that the young Dragon Slayer was always ready for. Bringing his hands to his own cheeks he got a blush on his face as his expression became one of extreme happiness," Deli~cious!! "he said as the chocolate melted in his mouth, certainly it was one of the few pleasures he would get from time to time. Seconds later the boy took out a new bar of chocolate, unwrapped it and put it in his mouth just as always. where the hell does he have all that chocolate stored? it was something that only the blue-haired mage knows.  

Looking around to see what else was going on aside from Marie talking with the newbies, he noticed Darren walking all the way up to the mission board. Curiosity came to his mind as he wondered if the spiky-haired young man was already looking for amission to do without knowing yet who would be in his team. For a moment Van thought that it would be fun to go in a mission with the rebelious guy but also the fact that the older mage tends not to go in groups to his missions was remembered by him.

He stood from his site and walked over to where his second "big brother" was." Hey, Darren. What?re you doing? "the bandaged teenager said before taking another bite from his favorite sweet.

Darren turned to look at Skylar before showing him a little smile " isn?t it obvious? I?m looking for a mission to do "the older guy answered and then turned to see the board once again." but your team hasn?t been decided yet, "Symphonia giggled alittle at the naive answer of his fellow fairy tail mage and said" What you saying? I?m going alone. I won?t be having a team, Auntie already knows why so don?t ask. "this before leading his and towards Van?s forehead and hit him with one of his fingers" Also unlike you, brats, I need to have some action. i don?t have time to be lazing around like you. "he stated." Ouch! that wasn?t necessary...You damn bully "

" Anyway I think I will wait till after the team are given out. Wanna see in which troublesome group you end up in. Probably White will be with you though, you two make a good combination. " were his words.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 1, 2012)

*Lazlo Solidan, Magnolia private forge*

It was gloomy inside the forge. Small rays of light fell through the edges of the curtained windows, ever so slightly illuminating the place. No noise could be heard but the distant marketplace, the soft thudding of wood on ground and the screaming of the salesmen which was more of a background wail around here. Even Storm was sitting silently in a corner, watching the center of the forge with cautious eyes. Lazlo sat in front of the table that made up the center of the forge. Sweat beaded on her head as she sat bent over the twin swords on the table, long black steel blades. Lazlo muttered an incantation, not missing a beat, saying each word with perfect intonation while focused on the left blade.

"May your flame burn brightly on this path towards greatness. May your essence be lit up until only inferno remains. I hereby devote myself to this weapon and it's inner fire." Lazlo watched carefully. A tiny distortion came over the blade, as if it was seen through a heat haze. She wanted to smile, but her concentration would not allow it. "This blade will be carried by a wielder worthy of the burning power in her hands. Fire Imbue!" The sword flashed red, shocking Lazlo and sending her and her chair backwards to the ground. The collision was painful, but the plain ecstasy of the moment negated it. _I did it!_

She jumped up. Storm sniffed the air, as if a new person had entered the building. Lazlo grabbed the newly-enchanted blade and held it up before her eyes. A red glow came off it, both the pommel and the blade were warm to her touch and Lazlo could feel a surge of warmth enter her arm when she grabbed the blade for the first time. _This blade is now bound to you._ The thought that entered her mind was alien, but this was not unexpected. The art of enchantment was more binding power of the elementals into weapons, granting the weapons a greater sentience every time the power of the enchantment was increased. Right now, Lazlo could feel that something was dormant inside the blade she held, a sort of deep sleeping presence. A smile finally broke her lips as she carefully laid the weapon back on the table, shoved it aside, and focused on the identical blade laying to her right.

"May your presence bring cold on this path to greatness. May your essence freeze into the eternity of unmoving ice. I hereby devote myself to this weapon and it's inner ice..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 1, 2012)

Kai and Stella

With the guild and it's master preoccupied with new guild members, the two 'siblings' secluded themselves, Stella said it was because they had a lot of catching up to do but she was quite worried about Kai, who seemed unsettled. 

"You know, you're a crappy liar." Kai said after taking a sip from his ale, Stella's concern wasn't unwarranted. He kept yawning, rubbing his eyes and later his forehead as well when the chaos reached it's peak inside the guild hall. "I guess it's sweet you're concerned about me though, it's a bit much all at once you know....Need to get used to this beehive of activity after those months pretty much by myself."

"Hmmm." She had her doubts about his honesty, he seemed dead tired....Like he hadn't been sleeping enough, which seemed very likely. "Venus do something about his headache." Her familiar didn't need anymore instruction other than that, it performed the Venus Glow spell and the pink sphere glowed brightly as it touched Kai's forehead. The Knightmage closed his eyes due to the brightness of it but when the light died down he didn't seem that much improved.

"Thanks for the effort but it's just a lack of sleep last night, I'll be good after a good night's sleep." This much was true, he kept to himself though that it seemed unlikely he'd be able to sleep decently anytime soon or that it it was more than just one night of difficulty. He needn't worry Stella with the more unsettling aspects of this curse placed on him, she was worried enough as it is, the fact that the first man he had ever killed haunts him in his sleep among with  countless of other voices was something he'd keep to himself.

"I have to ask though." Kai took the decided to chance the subject. "It's sweet that you think Maxi isn't good enough for me, but I don't see you setting me up like you're always trying to do for others." Stella was about to open her mouth but Kai anticipated her reply. "Yeah, I know that you for some reason think Arisu and me would be a good fit and you'd been trying hard....A little too hard, if you ask me.....To set us up on a date but I was more thinking along the lines of Aily or....." The thought of this next person caused his eyes to glace over and he let out a dreamy sigh before continueing. "Austin."

"Uh....." She didn't really want to hurt Kai's feelings, but was uncomfortable lying to him, well actually he could always tell for some reason. And this time was no different, she was about to tell a lie a but his eyes narrowed in suspicion before she even uttered a syllable from those cherry glossed lips. "Alright, honestly....And you know that I love you and don't want to hurt you but........" She took a deep breath to steel herself.

"It's kinda because you're something of a project, no offense and it doesn't mean that I don't think your great but you'd kinda be like a puppy."

"A puppy?"

"Yeah, you know......You'd chew the furniture, pee on the rug, all that stuff but that's just because you don't know any better." She flashed him a big warm smile. "You'd need someone to.....Like swat you on the nose with a rolled up newspaper every once in a while, and while Aily and Austin could probably do that......Well I love them too much to want them to carry that burden, they also deserve the best......And for them you're not it." By now any worries about hurting him had disappeared, when it came to her feelings about those that she was close to, she was very expressive. 

Kai just chuckled, she had some good points, he knew himself well enough to admit that. "Alright, I guess I'll have to let you house train me for a while because I kinda made a promise to myself."

"A promise?"

"Yeah, Austin was going to be my first wife....And probably my first ex-wife a little after that, as a man of my word I don't break my promises." 

"Ugh, this is exactly what's wrong with you." She slapped him several times as well as she could while he pushed her head away and made use of his superior reach.

"That reminds me." He suddenly began, his free hand moved towards his pocket. "I hope you can forgive me for being a few months late, but happy belated 17th birthday." He handed a jewelry box to the now emotional Stella, this is why she loved him like that. He always acted like a jerk, but under all that idiocy there was a sweet side to him, at least that much hadn't changed about him.

"It's enchanted, you just hold it out like this and say 'Snap' and it'll take a picture and when you say 'Show' you can look at the pictures.." It was a heart shaped pendant. 

"Snap." The first picture she took with her present was one where she was hugging Kai.


----------



## Laix (Mar 1, 2012)

*Lana Blueshake*
_6-Month-Late Introduction_

Brown locks hanging past the neck; eyes battering their eyelids every 5 seconds or so as hand with skin smoother than a baby's bottom held tea inside a white china cup with delicate light blue swirls engraved along the edge. Every now and then, the hand holding this cup would lift it to their mouth and take a long sip, before setting it back down on the table. The sharp brown eyes would wander across the room of the quaint cafe, inspecting the people that were enjoying a nice lunch among themselves. 

The girl that is judging the strangers with just her glare while sipping tea on her metaphoric high horse was Lana Blueshake, a mage of Fairy Tail and a young woman in her own right. She would grimace as she looked around, as if something wasn't pleasing her. Was it the tea? Too sweet perhaps? Or maybe it was the decorations in the cafe? Too boring? A bit bland maybe? 

"Her dress is absolutely hideous," Lana muttered ever so quietly to herself before hiding her mouth with the tea, her eyes narrowed and locked on the woman in question. It was a girl of her late teens wearing a beige knee-length dress with floral patterns and swirls adorning it. Little did she know that just 18 meters away sat the Fairy Tail mage, making quite distasteful remarks about her clothing. It should be noted that what Lana is wearing could be debated by others; a long white caridgan, a light beige-brown skirt and white top decorated with lace. It was something that complimented the summer, but even so did that put her in a position to judge?

Whatever you thought, she didn't care. If she had a problem with you, she'll tell you. She won't tell you in a brash manner however. She'll be as nice as she can about it, although she will probably still come off as a bitch. That is her definition of being 'nice' about something afterall'.

Lana Blueshake soon finished her tea and left it on the table for the bored waitress to collect. She grabbed her purse and slipped it into the long pockets of her cardigan before leaving the cafe, heading back to the guild. It was often Lana would go to the same cafe for tea every day or so as it was her own personal time where she could be away from the guild. They often irritated her and there was only 5 or so that she liked or got on with, so it would lead people to wonder why she's even there. If she hates everyone there, why not just leave?

Even the prideful Lana Blueshake knows however that she can't leave the guild so easily, otherwise she would've long ago.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 1, 2012)

*Dex Vex*
Introduction

Yawn. What time was it? Ah. It's rather late in the morning. You should probably get up now.

Which you do. Would you like to assume control over your character now?

Y/N

You are now Dexter Vex. It feels good. Anyhow, onto serious matters...

Rubbing the sleep out of his eyes and giving out one final stretch, Dexter grabbed his katana and hopped off the tree. He had apparently climbed up it last night to do...something, and ended up falling asleep instead. 

As Dex entered the Guild building, he was greeted by the usual Fairy Tail banter and fighting. Smiling slightly, he went over to sit down at the bar and ordered

"Amazing. This early in the morning and they're already fighting," Vex chuckled quietly to himself and began to sip his tea. It was a bit too sweet, but eh, he didn't really mind that much. It was moments like these he enjoyed most. Relaxing in the corner while being served some tea by attractive waitresses as well as having the upbeat nature of the Guild and all it's banterous fury surrounding him...it was a great feeling, which was why he loved this Guild. He thanked the waitress and went over to the board to check out missions, undisturbed until...

...a stray mage began flying towards him. "VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEX!" he yelled.

Smiling, Dex twisted his body around swiftly and delivered a kick to the Mage's chest, sending him flying back towards the centre of the action and carried on his walk towards the board.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 1, 2012)

*Regnier Daucina and Brolly*

The former pirate could only chuckle lightly yet in joy in reply to the young Stellas growing rage. However, much to his safety, she was swiftly calmed by the large blonde Kai who feigned his wounds affecting him. Soon the two of them moved away from the rest of the guild yet Regniers curiosity caused him to silently evesdrop with a cup of wine in his grasp and another mage for support. He watched as the pair conversed with each other, and it was not long before the particular looker of the guild made her appearance known and placed a kiss on the cheek of the man known as Kai. Much to the displeasure of the shorter Stella. The former pirate gave his head a light shake at the antics with that ever pleasant smile upon his lips. He did enjoy the joyful events between his fellow guild mates attempting to not get too involved at the risk of being pummelled. Once Kai had given her a late birthday present a picture was taken of the pair in an embrace. Regnier could not help but pretend to wipe away a small tear from his eye and sigh in a contented fashion.
“Their love blossoms as wildly as the seas of Midi.” He innocently teased. To avoid any back lash from the pair he swiftly departed their area of the guild and placed himself at the bar alongside Maxi, Billy and a few others. 

“My, my, so hard on the poor boy.” Regnier mumbled to Maxi after she fired a shot of Tequila down his throat. The boy could barely handle regular rum let alone something as strong as that. Nonetheless Billy soon found himself aided by his guild mates. Brolly being one of them. The tall glasses wearing mage stepped from around the bar and furtively stalked over to Magnus already tending to the fumbling youngster. He let out a small sigh as he placed a hand over the top of Billys head and lifted him into the air out of Magnus’ care. 
*“This one shot is enough for him. Hm. Trying to fill him up even more. Not surprising.”* He said as he used one finger to push up his glasses. Magnus was a good man but was no green to a reckless lifestyle. Something Brolly intended to keep Billy out of to the best of his ability. Now that Marie was here at least the guild would calm down somewhat. The tall mage eyed the dizzy younger mage with a stern look before carrying him over to the bar and sitting him down onto the counter. Before he could react Billy found a jug of water being forced down his throat. 
*“Rum for you. Irvine?” *Brolly asked while already setting the a mug before the white haired fellow. Billy on the other hand was given water and milk to keep him under control. Once Brolly was content with the well being of the boy he returned to his duties behind the bar. 
*“Anyone else thirsty?”* He asked, running his gaze over the contents of the guild within ear shot. 

Meanwhile Regnier leant with his back against the counter with a wine glass between his fingers. The Guildmaster had made her appearance in the guild and all the antics seemed to die down fairly quickly. The former pirate smiled slightly at the sight. She truly was a marvel to behold. The most powerful woman he knew. This was followed by her expressing what mages of the guild had recently been up to. She did not mention it all though, there were a few he was familiar with that were not brought up. He had recently been out to sea again for one particular mission and luckily had missed a lot of the mayhem in Fiore. Though before leaving Regnier did ‘accidently’ flood an entire warehouse trying to find his favourite shirt. He knew it would float to the top and that seemed easier than actually looking. The warehouse workers were not too impressed by that. In any case she seemed happy with them expressing themselves. It was Fairy Tail after all. 
“To Fairy Tail.” He said happily as he raised a wine glass into the air. He also welcomed various other guild members who had arrived and began their daily routines in the guild. A nod to Jack and a smile to Darren off finding his missions without a moment of hesitation followed by a wave to Vex who too searched for a mission but found himself being jumped by another mage. Brolly continued to watch Billy in the corner of his eye while grumpily serving the bar. The large man was not one for small talk, bar lectures and commands.


Soon after Marie turned her attention to the new arrivals whom had the hope to join the guild. Regnier briefly remembered when he first joined not too long ago himself. Only a few years had passed since then. His joining was in a much more dramatic fashion in the heavy rain and scene of battle making it very difficult to forget all the details. That was in the past however and now was the present. To no one in particular, while watching the new comers being welcomed by Marie, he began to drift into one of his famous tales.
“Branding when joining is very familiar to how I and my crew used to go about things. I remember when we were looting an abandoned village in the luscious jungles of Enca, the village was paved with gold and jewels yet no soul had claimed them in years. The country of Enca gold is of little value. In any case, we were ambushed by a soul warrior mage, a man of dark skin and sharp eyes named Erego. I battled with him myself, his power of wind against my soul of water. It was challenging battle yet it ended with my victory. Upon his defeat he swore his life to me and he would follow me until I released him of his oath. Impressed by his ability and skill I happily added him to my growing crew. He said something that startled me, something I can only assume was custom in Enca. ‘Brand me on my body and soul’ at first I did not understand his meaning at first but he soon explain that brothers and sisters all had a brand of the one they followed. This idea inspired me to mark myself and my crew with tattoos to signify our comradeship.” With that Regnier unbuttoned his coat and shirt to show his tattoo to those who were now following his story. It was placed on the right side of his chest and on the other side sat his Fairy Tail brand.

​
“Both hold great passion in my heart to me, hence being placed on other side of it. Of course I also pried the gold from the village and kept it.” At that he sipped his wine and ended his story, not revealing the outcome of all the gold he had taken. He liked to keep those parts of the tales ambiguous. He turned his attention back to Marie to see how she was coming along with the new mages. He was looking forward to seeing whom he had been partnered with.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 1, 2012)

*Marie Beaudacup​*
The guild master couldn't help but be surprised at this boy's extreme directness. This brought a small smirk, barely noticeable, but she liked this kid's straightforwardness. It was something that she could appreciate in her guild. "My name is Gaon Lesca, miss..." the newcomer told her, with a very respectful tone. Marie couldn't help but laugh. Victor, the other new mage had also done such a thing, acted as if he was applying for an interview. Did they truly think Fairy Tail was a professional place? Marie hated things like that, not that she particularly despised order, but the bureaucrats at the Magic Council had made her dislike the strict style. It squeezed everything, confining it and preventing it to grow like a plant that was intentionally kept away from the light despite it's promising nature. Once she was finished laughing, Marie wipes her mouth and assumes a more, leader-like position. She also noted that Gaon had started to blush, looking around for some sign of comfort. Marie felt somewhat bad for making the kid tense. A person with her amount of power often did that, but she'd do her best to make this kid feel welcome. She'd already decided that she wanted him in Fairy Tail. 

"Marie Beaudacup, guild master of Fairy Tail~" She told Gaon, ignoring the fact that her name was not only well-known across the land of Fiore, but also to foreign lands and kingdoms. With this repertoire, Gaon had to be aware of her. He also looked like the kind who did his research. Nonetheless, Marie still felt it was custom to exchange greetings and introduce yourself. It helped establish a quick connection. "My 'family' had sent a card through mail. It involved me joining your guild... I might be mistaken, and you might have not received this card, but still, would you be so kind to allow me to become part of Fairy Tail." Marie stared at Gaon when he mentioned 'family'. She wondered where this boy came from. Although she sometimes got orphans like Azul or Jack, some members of her guild did hail from famous families like Darren Symphonia.

 "Family? Letter?" She asked, repeating the very same things Gaon had told her. This made him nod slowly to confirm all of this. Marie then dug inside of her dress and revealed a neatly-folded letter with a rose on the middle. "Ah, yes this letter. If I open this, it determines if I accept you or not. Your family could be a dangerous, roving band of criminals for all I know..." Marie muttered, preparing to open the letter.

"But I don't care about that..." Marie told Gaon softly. She shredded the papers in her hand and started to walk away from the young Mafioso. She chuckled in the back of her head, Marie guessing that the boy's family might be involved in certain 'activites'. How did she know this? She was one of the Ten Wizard Saints. She had friends in high places, even in the council, curse those bureaucratic idiots, but she'd no doubt seen Gaon's face before. She wouldn't question it, the boy's character had impressed her. That was all she needed. 

"Welcome to the guild, Gaon Lesca!" Marie chirped to the boy, a pleasant smile on her face. It seemed as if the guild master was truly in a good mood. She wandered over towards a table in the center of the guild hall, unoccupied by any rambunctious mages or anything like that. As Marie walked, she heard the romantic voice of Regnier Daucina. He was a charming young man who spoke of his life on the seas, something that Marie hadn't forgotten. At the same time, he also explained the idea of 'branding'. Since Fairy Tail's normal waitress wasn't present to attend to the branding, the new members would most likely be branded fully once they went on their first missions. Marie smirked, this was something she had waken up early for today. Several of her 'children' would be forming teams and finally embarking out on adventures and such allowing them to grow as mages. It almost would bring a tear to her eye, but she was a sturdy woman despite her frail appearance.

As she prepared to speak to her guild once again, the young blonde-haired mage Aily started to barrage her guild master with questions. "Granny! When are the teams going to be announced! I'm ready to fight trolls and save a princess! And preferably not the one that Gil and Magnus touched!"  Aily yelled out, bounding up and down with excitement. This was a big day for her and Azul, who didn't appear to share her excitement. Instead, the young boy had a negative expression on his face, "Please, guild master... I can't take anymore of this." He muttered as Aily continued to jump all over the place comically, waving her sword above her head. It was then that the guild master turned to them and smiled, "Yes, it is about that time children..." Marie then proceeded to hop like a bunny and landed on top of the table near her. "Fairy Tail!" She sung, causing the momentum of the guild to stop again. Everyone held their drinks tightly in hand. They knew what was set to commence on this fated day. " It?s been a long time, my children... But today is the day that you will set out on teams and begin a truly magical journey!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 1, 2012)

*Formation of Teams! ​*
Everyone hooted and slammed glasses once another in celebration of this announcement. "Van, Stella, Hitrea, White.... and Victor Von Weiss step forward." The blue-haired mage known as Van's eyes shot over towards Marie. He was finished with the chocolate she had given up, but he obeyed and went to Marie. Stella, the young Wiccan, moved away from Kaiser who she appeared to be talking with, while the gloomy Hitrea drifted over as well. White hopped over a few tables to reach Marie and took a slight bow. Finally, Victor, one of the newer members of the guild who was still confused by all of these events, decided to also come forth. 

"Team Super Nova Storm... if I recall that was the name you suggested for your team, Van?" The blue-haired dragon slayer slowly nodded and Marie chuckled, "Well, you're now a team. I'd start to make an attempt to know each other." She told them and then quickly turned away. As the first of teams, they seemed confused by this sudden 'team' that had been thrown on them.

"Next... Azul Langdon, Aily-" Marie couldn't even finished before Aily let out a triumphant, "YES!!!" that echoed throughout the guild hall. Aily looked around to see everyone staring at her and sadly slumping into a chair. Azul gave her a strange look and Aily apologized to Marie, "I'm sorry, Granny..." Marie only smiled though. She wasn't mad, at that age, she would've been happy as well. Marie knew it wasn't about getting a team, though. Everyone knew Aily had been slightly on the edge for most of the week in fear that she might be separated from Azul. Despite the fact that she bossed the mousy little mage most of the time, he was the closest thing she had to a best friend besides Stella. Azul and Aily were truly inseparable though and even Marie wouldn't want to be the one who split those two apart... 

"Jack-" Evershine suddenly flinched, no doubt he'd hate being put in a team with the vile demon ogre woman that he saw Aily as, but it turned out, that Marie was referring to a different Jack. This Jack set a table, smoking a cigarette slowly, but his eyes nervously looked around him. "Lionheart, Regnier, and Kai." These three mages, along with Aily and Azul all moved to the center. 

"Team...?" Marie wondered what they would be called. "ELEMENTAL CHORUS!" Aily screamed, fire shooting out of the young idiot's mouth. Marie laughed a little bit as the five stood there, realizing that they now were officially a team. Marie clapped once she was finished with this group then moved on towards collecting another group of mages. "Dahlia, Satoru, Gil, and Serena!" Marie yelled out to these four. No doubt this would be a strange team, Dahlia mostly kept to herself, but Satoru's biting humor and Gil's romancing ways coupled with Serena, a queen of mayhem herself... At the same time, Marie spotted the suited mage Gaon moving throughout the guild hall. He was no doubt trying to find his way which caused Marie to say, "And Gaon Lesca!" The boy turned in shock as Marie said his name. No doubt, he was incredibly surprised by this. He probably didn't plan to be sorted into a team this fast. Gaon moved to the center as well, which already had two other teams standing around it, along with a third that was forming. 

"What an interesting team... If I left you to decide the team name though, you'd probably fight for days... How does Nelo Arcadia sound?"

The team mumbled something that didn't quite catch Marie's ears, but they were most likely conversing on how this would work. Before they could question Marie, she was role calling another team, "Billy-" The young 'hammerhead' shot forward towards Marie with a gigantic hammer which slammed into one of her seemingly constant shields. It was blocked and caused Billy to fly towards Brolly who caught him in his hands. The older mage grunted and his name was called soon after, "Brolly, Maxi, Magnus, and Lazlo..." Four of the mages walked forth and someone soon brought it to Marie's attention that the weapon mage, Lazlo, was currently not at the guild. She'd be informed of her team later which would no doubt be a shock as she looked over at the four mages present. A crazed kid, beloved seductress of men, beloved seductress of women, and well, Brolly? That alone proved that it'd be another interesting team. Meanwhile, Jack Evershine sat alone. The mage had suggested that he'd be in a single team, something that Marie wouldn't argue with. Another mage by the name of Red had also elected to do the same. Marie simply shrugged as she looked over them. There was one more team to be revealed and then she'd allow everything to return to its chaotic nature.

"Shizune, Lana... You are the last team." She said, casting a glance over to Lana Blueshake who looked over to her with a snobbish glare. The girl considered herself somewhat better then nearly everyone, even Marie. Perhaps putting her in a team with Shizune, alone was a bad idea. She'd previously thought it allows for the growth of both, but she was still unsure. Marie bit her lip and then glanced over to the red-haired mage sitting at a table alone. He said no words, but Marie smiled. This mage had no known name, but maybe, being with these two would allow him to grow as a person. He and Kozu, another newcomer who had recently joined the guild.  "Kozu... and you." She called out Kozu, whereas she pointed towards the red-haired unknown mage. Both walked over to the center of the room and now the teams were truly complete. Mage cast suspicious glance at one another, frowned or pumped their fists in excitement but it was decided. These were their teams.

"Go ahead and start." Marie told all five teams, smirking as she said so. She then sat down on the table and started to kick her legs as they argued, moved towards the mission boards, and tried to grasp the situation. As Marie drunk from another tea cup, she realizes that these next few days would be very interesting for Fairy Tail's newest teams...


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 2, 2012)

Van Skylar

* Team: Super Nova Storm*​

The blue-eyed Dragon Slayer went over to where the master was. She started to say some other names, or to be exact she called White, Hitrea, Stella and Victor...Who was Victor? the new member of the guild of course. Van stared at them as all the guild was looking at whatever the master wanted with those five although due to the fact that she said moments before something about the teams, pretty much everyone knew what it was. After them were gathered, she spoke out the name that days before he proposed for his new team. Super Nova Storm. Basically he just joined the word super, the name of his big brother and his elemental magic for such a name which hopefully no one would dislike because he spent some hours thinking to be able to get it.

Skylar and White looked at each other as a smile appeared in the face of the storm dragon, and then, just like before, White extended his fist and Van tapped it with his own - the two then slapped their palms, the back of their hands, and finished it off by cracking their foreheads together. " Hell yeah! Let?s rock the house, white! "the young man said with excitement as exactly as Darren said, he and white would be in the same team." It would have been cool If Billy was with us though "

Turning to see at his new teammates, Van started to analyze them three one by one. First it was Victor; the man was a new member so he couldn?t really say anything about him, however by his looks, it seemed like he would not be speaking that much. Still his aura was kind of relaxing so there was no problem. The next one was Hitrea; she was creepy indeed, and even though he didn?t get along at all with Satoru, he couldn?t believe yet that they were siblings..._" Some insult to my team name  incoming? "_he thought while looking how the woman was glaring at him.

And finally but not less important, there was Stella Galactica. The boy swallowed some saliva before raising his hand and wave hello to her with some embarrassment. He still remembered what happened the first and last time he tried to talk with her; it was already a year and a half since he joined the guild and so far his only good friends were White, Darren and Aily. White recomended him to try and socialize with the rest of the guild due to the fact that even though they both joined almost at the same time, the sword wielder had more contact with the other members. 

Van agreed and went over to try and talk with the people but at some point he got in front of a black-haired girl. In order to catch her attention he placed his hand on her shoulder and called her by her name. A big mistake. The next thing he knew was that his eye was aching and he was lying on the floor while Stella was shouting at him saying he was a pervert and asking what kind of perverted things he was thinking about when he dared to touch her...At least he learned three things at that time.

1.- Stella Galactica is a scary woman.
2.- The word pervert.
3.- The meaning of such a word.

" H-hello..."he said awkwardly before turning to White and say in his ear." Your first mission...keep her fists away from my body. "he whispered.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 2, 2012)

Gaon Lesca
Nelo Arcadia​


Within a matter of seconds, he was part of Fairy Tail, the woman shred the papers before his sight within seconds, he was awed,she mattered not what he was part of or what his resolve and goals were, but nevertheless, all she did was nod and give him a warm smirk. This woman had her heads about her, nevertheless, he kinda shook at her presence, woman made this young boy nervous, releasing a slight sigh, he continue to take his seat in a secluded corner, she began to call out names, forming teams, he wondered, if he would even be chosen for a team, he was new and he knew very little of the fact. A loud blonde hair girl started to yell, a lot. Within seconds his mind had already stapled her with the title of a nuisance, yet her looks were to say different, her mien was like that of a beautiful rose, however, Gaon could not withstand her reactions to things,he was glad he wasn't paired with her. 

However, the younger man that stood next to him, spoken through the lips of the leader called Azul, he seemed to have a relationship with set girl who's voice resounded throughout the guild halls. Slight chuckle brew from his lips, they seemed like a rather rough duo, however a comical one. Other were named along with a boy who slightly captivated his interest. His name was Van Skylar, his name was not what impressed him, but this sort of aura that he emanated through his eyes. A powerful sense of strength and magical sense. He wondered slightly, before he brushed the tough away. He released a slight sigh, his name hasn't be said ever since this team naming commenced. Gaon thoughts started to whirl, believing that he would be either solitary, or wouldn't be assigned a team due to his early acceptance. 

His feet started to tap restlessly, his eyes focused on the 'young' woman before him. Suspicious slightly as to why was she called grandma a few moments later, as well as he awaited to be called, but nevertheless he had little hope, he stood, beginning to leave as he was sure that he was not going to be named before the words resounded throughout the hall.

"Gaon Lesca."

His breath stopped and he felt his heart skip a beat, his eyes focused at the woman who stood behind him, her smile was the only thing that brew on her lips, as if welcoming the young mafia child towards the center. The expression that Lesca reflected on his mien a rather indifferent expression, his lips slightly opened as his teeth were slightly visible to anyone who had a view on him. His expression quickly changed as he released a slight "hmpf." a long with a confident smirk. He turned around and headed himself towards the center with a his rather indifferent look plastered in his mien. Her words... once again covered most of the voice that the others caused throughout this guild hall, her suggestion for a name was rather a tasteful one. 

"Sound rather tasteful. I like it a lot."

His eyes began to skim through his teammates, all seemed older than him by a certain degree. Dahlia, a strange woman with a specific look her face that cause Gaon to feel distant, nevertheless, she wasn't that much of a threat, at least her appearance said as much, nevertheless, he wasn't here to battle friendlies, next was the man named Gil. Wearing a solid gold armor, eyes that burned like flames, painted with a shade of ruby, his hair that was similar to that of his armor, the man radiated the sense of wealth, something he could obviously compare to, however, his wasn't much of interest to this young mafia boss. Next was Sotaru, a young man who could be said to be around his early twenties, his aura was like that of a scholar, or something beyond the point of genius. Just with one stare at his eyes, he could tell that this young adult was one to be feared. Or, maybe he could easily be a joke. Lastly it was an older woman named Serena, would say about her late 20's who seemed to have a slight eye for Gil.

Her body was impressive and her looks were like that of a Goddess that descended from the heavens themselves, Gaon was slightly awed by set woman before him. However his emotions began to differ as he became nervous, he teeth slightly clenched, as in to force him body to become still, his eyes darted towards the other side, somewhere, where he could focus on something with less... appeal to it. Releasing a slight sigh once more,he also noticed that he was the youngest of the tree who stood before him. Feeling slightly left out, nevertheless, it had been done. 

He remained silent. Uninterested in any socializing with set characters.


​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 2, 2012)

*Darren Symphonia*

The orange haired guy went to take a sit as soon as Marie announced that she would be forming the teams already. As she started to call the names of his fellow Fairy Tail mages, a little grin appeared in his face when he saw that the first team to be formed was Van?s. The blue-haired even proposed the name for the team something that in Darren?s eyes was good although who knows what Stella, Hitrea or the new guy would think about it. Probably White would think it is cool...or on the other hand he could just say openly to Van that the name sucks while making some kind of joke. 

" So he ended up in that team. Seems like he will get a few hard times with those two, "Symphonia said to himself referring to tehe two female members of the group who apparently had his little brother in not a good position in their books. After that the next team was announced being them Aily, Azul, Kai, Jack and Reigner. The Dark Soul user didn?t get surprised at the first two since just like Van and White, Aily and Azul were a good team. The paranoid dude, the pirate and Kai were an interesting combination as well. This was making Darren think about two options: first, Marie thought about this teams a lot and just integrated the new members to her plans or second, she just started to point people randomly and this is what she was getting. Whichever it could be, things were very entertaining until now.

The next time was filled with quite the capable people in Darren?s eyes. Satoru was smart, Gil and Serena were strong and actually the woman probably would keep Gil in check; Dahlia was...well whatever was good about her probably would help the team. Finally Gaon Lesca, by his looks the guy is a cocky brat who will want to own the first person to get near of him. Darren recognized from where he was coming from and what his family was all about. A special kind of magic only seen in his family just like Darren?s Dark Soul...He didn?t seem to be a delinquent but probably, if he is as Darren thinks he is,his pride would cause some problems._" Better have an eye on him. He also seems a bit interesting. "_ he thought.

The next team, well the young man couldn?t really say anything. They have some good mages and a few of them big trouble makers." Wonder if Brolly old man will be able to control them a little. "

And finally the last team. Shizune a nice girl, together with two of the cocky bastards he didn?t like at all and a newbie. He didn?t knew much about this Kozu guy but definitely Lana and that annoying serious dude would cause her some troubles." I seriously can?t say what you are thinking about, auntie "the spiky-haired mage said before standing up and going over to where Super Nova Storm team was.​


----------



## Alpha (Mar 2, 2012)

*Unknown*

_Yeah, I've been feeling everything
From hate to love
From love to lust
From lust to truth
I guess that's how I know you_​
The young mage sat alone, his drink untouched as was his burning cigarette which began to kindle away in the ashtray. The smoke rising and circling around him, the youth's magic affecting the smoke which rose as the smoke twisted and turned taking various shapes as it rose high before fading away into nothing. All the tables in front of him empty as if he was in a quarantined zone where none could reach. But past his corner of emptiness and nothingness the rest of the guild was alive, laughter raining out as tankards were slammed together, songs were sung. It was an odd thing to see both things so close together, such a contrast would not be seen anywhere else, but in Fairy Tail you should always expect to see the unexpected, as every moment was full of magic. 

The unknown mage gazed fiercely into his drink, his brown eyes so penetrating and powerful the very liquid which filled the glassed yielded to his stare. As the contents of the cup began to stir in a clockwise motion, as they were in the northern hemisphere of course. The swirling flow of the cup began to increase and become more violent with the liquid forming a thin stream as it swirled in a circular motion raising out of the cup. This was not the youth's magic, but any human, mage or not, if you had magic ability, when you let it go it would with out control it could effect the very world around you. 

The unknown youth was now acting subconsciously as his eyes were still staring blanking into the cup as the contents circled, riding higher and higher... 

_Turn Back the Pendulum... Eleven Years Ago..._​
The blonde boy, now a year older was hid behind a wall. Pressing himself up against it before leaning out slowly to the side and staring into the hall way. _Good, it's clear._ He thought before quickly spinning to the opposite wall running low as he went. His eyes flicking down to the expensive watch which clung to his small wrist, he was running late.

Soon he was out in his families grounds, he hated their house, too much room, too much space, none of it even used and it always made him late. He was squatting low, his eyes peering over a small stone wall into the grounds, his eyes taking note of the servants and gardeners locations before bounding over the low stone wall after which he hit the ground running ahead to his first spot of cover a trimmed hedge. However the young blonde did not hang around long before turning up and running along a patio path between two marble arc ways, passing through rows of statues. His eyes scanning around him constantly. 

Eventually he made it to the main gate, which towered over the grounds. Most would of seen it as a tool to keep people out, but the boy saw it as a means to keep _him in_. But today it would not, as his ride was beginning to make it's way from the main house and towards the exit. Sprinting full pace, the boy ran towards the horse drawn carriage before sliding underneath it before twisting his body to immediately grab the underneath of it, clinging to it tightly as he pushed is legs against either side for added support. Smiling to himself, impressed with his work but then he remembered he was late and the smile vanished.

Once the carriage lost sight of his home, the boy released his grip and quickly rolled out from underneath the carriage. Dusting himself off as he stood, before blasting off into the deep sea of green which ran parallel to the road, glancing at his watch as he ran. 

Eventually the boy burst into the clearing which would be the meeting point they had decided on, before even seeing if the other was there, the blonde boy bent over forwards hands on his knee's as he panted, his breath heavy and fast. 

"You're late!!" Screamed a girls voice, a red headed young girl who was dressed in modest clothing, nothing compared to the dinner jacket the boy was wearing. The blonde boy looking up meekly still trying to catch his breath, rising back to a stand as she marched towards him. "I waited for an hour. I will not take being stood up from anyone even you *ALEXANDER AUDITORE DA FIORE!*" Using his full name whether ever she was angry with him, poking him in the chest with each word of his name. 

"Sorry, Amber." He said meekly, "I was held up, some boring family thing. But I am here now, the fireworks will be starting soon," He said before looking up at the sky which was now turning a shade of amber itself as the sun began to set. 

"Hmpf... Never be late again Alex. I don't like it." She said her arms crossed and looking away from him. 

"I promise Amber." He said looking down at his feet. 

"Good... Now let's go!" She said with a toothy smile, before grabbing her friends head and yanking him away. Alex smiling after her, Amber was his only friend, the only one which did not let his name scare her away, if anything she scared Alex at times. But he finally had a real friend to play with and things were good, no great for Alex... It is a shame it could not last... But then again nothing does. 

*Splash!*​
The swirling of the contents of the cup and twisted so high it hit the ceiling before falling down with a splash perfectly into the cup. It was then Alex was brought back to reality, his eyes staring around but then no one had noticed him. They never did, for he was unknown. 

But it was then when the talk of teams started Alex started to pay more attention to the ramble of the guild. He stared the guild master, he had not spoken to her since he fist joined eight years ago. She probably forgot about him, most did. It was as if she heard his thoughts and turned to him. *"And you."* _What?_ Alex thought, _me? In a team? No... She can't of..._ He was unsure in what to do next, since he had been a the guild for eight years he had never formed a team, only does missions by himself. None had even known of his powers only through whispers and rumours, most of them being false. Slowly he got up and moved to where everyone else assembled but hung at the back awkwardly.​


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2012)

Fairy Tail-

As the guild learned of their teams and the newbies were assigned. A blond bomb shell walks into the guild hall. Her hair almost seems as if it's glowing when she enters, her clothes catch everyone's eyes. Silken and satin looking, golden boots and gloves, even a golden garter belt. Yet the clothes break apart to allow her naval to show. She flips her hair to the side out of her face and smiles. "Hello, My name is Megami, I hear this is a good place to become a mage."

--- Jack

"Eh?" Jack looks the woman over but is ever trouble telling what kind of girl she is. He doesn't see rabbits, he doesn't see witches or demons... he sees only the girl as she stands before everyone else... One of the very few people to have ever been seen for who they were when Jack was there. "Yes." Jack responds to the young woman, pointing at their guildmaster. "Bunny-sama will help you."


----------



## Chaos (Mar 3, 2012)

*Lazlo Solidan, Magnolia*

How could she have forgotten? Lazlo hurriedly grabbed her swords and called Storm to her. The wolf snarled but came over nonetheless, clearly having more than enough of this sitting in silence. Even through her haste, she did not fail to note the new adjusted weights of the blades in her belt. The one on the left hadden gotten slightly lighter, the one on the right a bit heavier. In addition, the places where the blades touched her body had changed in temperature. The blade on the left spread warmth through her upper leg and the blade on the right seemed cold to the touch, as if the temperature had dropped drastically. _A little extra strain and temperature adjustments, but no effects heavier than that. I can get used to this._

She kicked open the door to the street and strode through, Storm at her heels. _How the fuck could I forget this?_ She jumped on Storm, who defiantly reared at first. "No whining now, boy. My team just got assigned while I was here. You coulda warned me." The great grey wolf growled at the sheer ridiculousness of Lazlo's rant, but she kicked in his sides and Storm shot forward. _Like riding the wind._ The wolf seemed to bounce through the streets, every time taking great leaps between the various obstacles. Lazlo couldn't suppress a smile. "Remember our training?" She shouted, and Storm took the cue, jumping up onto a stack of crates and then to the roof of the building. 

Lazlo got a huge adrenaline shot when Storm took to the skies for the first time, jumping the incredible distance over the street easily and skidding to a stop on the opposite roof. He turned his head and Lazlo caught his eye, caught the maniacal look in Storm's eyes and answering it likewise. _Why not?_ Storm ran and leaped, crossing another street. Instead of grinding to a halt on the roof though, he hit the building running, going straight for the next great leap which took them over Magnolia's main market street. People gasped in awe, others in disgust and one old man was seen cursing 'those brats of Fairy Tale' with a shaking fist. Lazlo didn't hear, she didn't see and most of all, she didn't care. Riding a wolf over the roofs of Magnolia, she didn't feel like a human or a mage, she felt like the fucking God of Thunder.

The Guild Hall quickly grew closer. Fairy Tail's weird outcroppings came in sight with an amazing speed, overshadowing the closest buildings, normal family homes. A smile came to Lazlo's lips. _Until someone destroys them again, that is._ Then her eyes turned big. _Shit!_ She kicked Storm's sides, bidding him to stop immediately, but the wolf had too much momentum. He took the last leap to the Guild Hall, slamming down onto the roof with a loud crash and snap. _Snap?_ Lazlo cursed as the roof fell away underneath her and she crashed through with Storm. _Well, it's a great way to properly introduce myself._ Lazlo thought with a wry smile as she and Storm crashed down on the heads of her team members.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 4, 2012)

Maxi

"Billy, Brolly, Magnus and Lazlo huh?" The gunslinger wasn't quite sure what to think of that. Billy was a cute kid, but very much a kid and one of attention disorder types. Well at least she'd be assured of a laugh, besides he should be easy enough to manipulate and someone that she can wrap around her finger was a good thing to have on a team.

Brolly was a different story, something about him just told her to not try her tricks on him. Quite a capable team though, when it come to magical combat skills. Those two and her, together with The Revolver.  It would be nice to have him around, she might be able to get rid of some of the traits she didn't like about him.

And then finally lazlo, nice enough chick with a magic style that Maxi could appreciate with her love for magical weaponry, she should try to get her to enchant some of her own weaponsy.....Though where is she? This was later answered with her and her companion crashing down on them.

Kai and Stella

Well this was quite the change, they wouldn't be in the same team anymore. Kai was relieved, though he kept that to himself, being worried about him from a distance would probably be easier on her instead of seeing how much of his old power he had lost with this crappy armor.

It was hard on Stella though, except her all of old gang was in Kai's team. "It'll take some getting used to but you'll be fine kid." Kai tried to comfort her as well as he could, it was obvious she was a little disheartened by the idea of being away from Kai, Stella and Azul. Jack L didn't make that list but then again she still wanted to kick his ass.

And so the two split up and joined their new teams.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 4, 2012)

*[So, This is Fairy Tail Pt. IV]​*
[Surprises, Teams are Formed!!]​
It took a second, but as Marie walked off he finally readjust and his free right hand firmly clamped to his tie as he adjusted it, it was as if a snake had inched itself around his neck. Loosening the neck wear he slides his fedora on his head as another new comer addressed Marie.She simply told the boy that he was accepted as she tore the letter that he had mentioned, but it wasn?t this turn of events that caught Victor by surprise, it was the boy himself. Victor had been an officer of the law for many, many years. And while his focus was criminal behavior and prevention, he did learn of other things that involved crime and criminal organizations, much like the one that wrecked his life all those years ago.

The boy had introduced himself as Gaon Lesca, now the Gaon name was moot to Victor as it didn?t ring a bell in the least. But the name Lesca was notorious at the Bureau and Victor was forced to take pause. His golden Iris? are slowly hidden behind his squint, and as he take a step or two back he focuses on the young boy. It had been thought for many a years that the Lesca family was involved with organized crime. But they, the detectives, couldn?t put together a strong enough case, as most of their evidence was circumstantial at best. It also didn?t help facts that any key witnesses that they would track down would either lie out of statements they had made or end up missing or worse, dead. Dipping back down into a squat, Victor snaps up a stray lemon that had rolled his way from the chaos earlier, he hadn?t had breakfast so this little bitter treat would serve as an appetizer until he could get some more solid food running through his system.

Touching one knee to the ground as he squatted Victor reaches behind his self and pushes his free hand up under his coat, a moment later he pulls a strange curved handle into view, all the while he didn?t take his eyes off Gaon while the strange item in his hand danced across his knuckles and spun opening into a curved blade and with a light pop it is caught freely and brought to the lemon. With little effort the sharp edge of the Balisong or Butterfly knife easily slices into the peeling of the small yellow fruit and soon Victor is able to pull a slice up to his lips. With a bite he takes a portion of the fruit peel and all. He chewed slowly as his attention broadened to the whole room, though he was indeed interested in this member of the Lesca family he was no longer able to act for the law, and was thus powerless despite the fact that he still carries his badge, now a mere symbol of a former glory.     



Bluebeard said:


> "Van, Stella, Hitrea, White.... and Victor Von Weiss step forward." The blue-haired mage known as Van's eyes shot over towards Marie. He was finished with the chocolate she had given up, but he obeyed and went to Marie. Stella, the young Wiccan, moved away from Kaiser who she appeared to be talking with, while the gloomy Hitrea drifted over as well. White hopped over a few tables to reach Marie and took a slight bow. Finally, Victor, one of the newer members of the guild who was still confused by all of these events, decided to also come forth.



Victor Paused and his knife is slowly closed and he packed it away back to where he had pulled it. Standing he takes a second bite from the lemon before sliding it behind his back. It was a curious thought that he had beem selected to join a team so quickly, hell he hadn?t even been a full member of this guild a full day as of yet. But this was the word of the Guild Master, and who was he to argue? Still slightly confused he carefully made his way over to the rest of the group that had been called front and center. He comes to a stop just left of the group, he?d rather watch and listen as he was new here and he had no  problem simply going along with what the group wanted to do, to a degree. Victor was still fresh out of law enforcement, thus he wouldn?t want to participate in too bad of criminal behavior. To the rest of the group, Victor at this moment in time may seem a little too distant for their tastes~~


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 5, 2012)

*Jack Evershine- Mission 1*

Jack Evershine blinks when the guild master tells him that the cute blond was Aiya? Aila? The demon. ?Eh? But the demon is a demon.? He responds shrugging it off and heading out of the guild. ?I?ll be back later.? He comments, waving his goodbyes to the guild, though most of them don?t wave back. Jack was not one for making friends, least not making them well.  It was due to his years of being raised in the wild, his parent was not very good with humans and as such, Jack is not very good with them. Though, the new blond that walked in? so odd, why did she not look like everyone else? She looked? normal. 

  Jack shook his head and headed for the train station, taking it to the location on the mission paper. The train ride was long and boring, but Jack enjoyed the scenery going by quick as it did. It reminded him of when Plasmas would fly him around, a wonderful feeling, though Jack preferred to ride on top of the train, but after that incident, they won?t let him do that anymore? ?I wonder why it?s so wrong to ride atop a train.? Jack thought to himself, it was just a train? not like he was hurting anyone? even if he did end up destroying a few train cars.

  After an hour or so Jack was at his location, a large mansion outside of a rundown old city, though the city seemed to have quite a few huge buildings. Jack made his way inside, though the man at the front door seemed upset at Jack as he kicked the door in and walked up stairs. ?S?Sir!? An elderly man rushes up to him, his hair long in the back and balled on top, ?Sir!? The old man shouts again, pushing the hair from the back of his head over the top of his head and forming a comb over. ?Please!?

  Jack blinked a bit and looked at the old man. ?Ah? Yes Mr.  Walrus.? He comments, seeing the old man?s large mustache for the first time. ?Eh!? How did you know my name!?? The  old man?s eyes widen. ?Are you some kind of psychic mage?? Jack shakes his head. ?No, I?m a dragon.? He states plainly, fully believing he is a dragon.  ?Eh A dragon??? The old man blinks. ?I do believe he means, Dragon Slayer.? A beautiful young red haired woman stands at the top of the steps. Her hair falling down her shoulders and resting at the base of her spine, it is pulled back into a pony tail, making Jack imagine her as a cat with a long tail.

?Cat Princess.? Jack comments, blinking a bit. ?Ah? Yes my name is Nekohime Shizune. How did you know?? Mr. Walrus?s jaw dropped. ?He? He must be psychic!? He shouts. ?Interesting.? Shizune rubs her slender chin, her bright green eyes staring down at Jack from behind a pair of glasses. ?Come with me Mr?. What was it?? Jack blinked. ?Evershine, Jack Evershine.? Shizune nodded. ?Very well, come with me Mr. Evershine.?

Shizune began to walk off, her skirt lifting ever so slightly with each step and raising just above her knee. ?Okay.? Jack simply fallowed as he was told, being led by the young woman. "Mr. Evershine, do you know why you are here?" Shizune asks, turning to look back at Jack, trying to catch him watching her behind so she might have the chance to tease him... Though as she looks back, Jack is merely looking around the hallways. "Hmph..." Shizune thinks to herself, shacking her behind just a little bit more as she walks.

"A mission." Jack responds, looking at a few more paintings of a young warrior doing battle with many kinds of beasts. "Yes Mr. Evershine, but do you know what kind?" She turned back again, hoping to catch Jack once more, but he was simply staring at the lights now. "Something about a competition." Jack responds. "Grrr...." Shizune was used to be stared at, leered at even. She enjoyed teasing men and making them drool, but Jack was getting on her nerves. 

"Yes, A competition Mr. Evershine." With that Shizune stopped and waited for Jack to run into her, but he merely stopped too. "Eh...?" She turned back and saw as the young and rather handsome to her Jack was looking at the carpet... "Isn't there something... else... that interests you Mr. Evershine?" Shizune smirks. "Hmm? I like plasma.. if that's what you mean." Jack responds. "N...No... Not like that... I mean..." Shizune turned around and puffed out her chest, getting close to Jack and whispering in his ear.

"Something... Else..." She said sultrily, rubbing her hand down Jack's arm. "Ah... I don't like cats." Jack responds, stepping past Shizune as she turns to stone. "To... To be rejected...." She is speechless. "this door right?" Jack blinks, throwing open the huge wooden doors before him. "Shizune!" A voice calls out, an elderly voice, one even older than Mr. Walrus calls. 

"Y...Yes sir!" Shizune snaps out of her stone like prison and rushes into the room. Before her is an old man in a wheel chair. His hair completely gone, a tube running into his nose and three into his arm. The three in his arm connected to three large bags of clear liquid and one bag of red liquid. "Oh... So you are my representative huh?" The old man smirks. "I am Emanuele Grievara... You will be taking my place in The Eisenvald Groups tournament."


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 6, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> Fairy Tail-
> 
> As the guild learned of their teams and the newbies were assigned. A blond bomb shell walks into the guild hall. Her hair almost seems as if it's glowing when she enters, her clothes catch everyone's eyes. Silken and satin looking, golden boots and gloves, even a golden garter belt. Yet the clothes break apart to allow her naval to show. She flips her hair to the side out of her face and smiles. "Hello, My name is Megami, I hear this is a good place to become a mage."
> 
> ...



*Marie Beaudacup
Guildmaster*​
Marie had sat down since announcing the teams. A smile was hidden behind her teacup as she drank, watching all of them. They move hurriedly, attempting to get to know one another and also, preparing to go on their first missions. Mavis couldn't help but feel happy for this was an entire new generation of fairies. She had raised several of these 'children' and now they were energetic mages, ready to go on their first missions. She couldn't rejoice in the moment for long though, a door opened and in walked, a beautiful woman of perhaps twenty years? If Marie's appearance actually matched her age and wisdom, she might be jealous for the woman's curves were very noticeable. Marie shrugged, but she knew who this person was. She most likely wanted to join Fairy Tail. Strangely, three other mages had joined today and in a single one too. She wasn't being paranoid, but it did seem highly coincidental. Marie put her teacup down and went over to the woman immediately. As she did, she heard Jack actually speak to her. That was also strange behavior. Marie approaches the mage and gets her attention with a simple,* "Hello~ Welcome to Fairy Tail."*


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 6, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> *Marie Beaudacup
> Guildmaster*​
> Marie had sat down since announcing the teams. A smile was hidden behind her teacup as she drank, watching all of them. They move hurriedly, attempting to get to know one another and also, preparing to go on their first missions. Mavis couldn't help but feel happy for this was an entire new generation of fairies. She had raised several of these 'children' and now they were energetic mages, ready to go on their first missions. She couldn't rejoice in the moment for long though, a door opened and in walked, a beautiful woman of perhaps twenty years? If Marie's appearance actually matched her age and wisdom, she might be jealous for the woman's curves were very noticeable. Marie shrugged, but she knew who this person was. She most likely wanted to join Fairy Tail. Strangely, three other mages had joined today and in a single one too. She wasn't being paranoid, but it did seem highly coincidental. Marie put her teacup down and went over to the woman immediately. As she did, she heard Jack actually speak to her. That was also strange behavior. Marie approaches the mage and gets her attention with a simple,* "Hello~ Welcome to Fairy Tail."*



"Oh Hello." Megami looks over the woman before her. "I am Megami, I have come here in the hopes of joining this guild. My old guild shall you say, had a bit of a problem and was forced to disband." She looked the guild master over a bit, trying to get a feel for her. "I was just trying to figure out what it would take to become a mage here, i hope isn't too difficult~ I don't like difficult things~"


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2012)

*Magnus Irvine*

Magnus tipped his hat downward as the Guildmaster made his affair with the princess of a foreign land known. He chuckled to himself as Gil had to make a sordid comment to prop up his ego as if it was a sore spot for Magnus. On the contrary he had half a mind to thank Gil for his tender instruction to the girl had made her quite unladylike, which made his night all the more better. It also helped his conscious to know that there wasn?t some noble sex-crazed twit due to his machinations. A great pious victory was had but the only evidence to it was the mischievous smirk hidden under the fedora of the young rogue. 

However as he silently and privately basked in his victory his jaw was dropped by the announcement of the teams. Marie had done the one thing he had feared the most, she stuck the resident bad boy of Fairy Tail with the most straight-laced, uptight, wouldn?t know a good time if it cracked him in the face, resident wet blanket, Buzz Killington III, or as he was known to everyone else Brolly. It wasn?t like Brolly was some nancy or a git, but he was the mortal enemy of all things fun in this world. The kind of guy who was there to rear Magnus in regardless if he wanted his attention or not. Magnus never had a father and as far as he was concerned he didn?t need one especially Brolly. He crossed his arms in displeasure leering at Marie from his barstool it was obvious she did this on purpose. He had immense respect for the woman; she was his caretaker and the resident quicker picker upper when it came to problems that Magnus caused. Case in point the king he had royally pissed off by bedding the bloke?s daughter however he did feel this was proper comeuppance for his many transgressions. Then it dawned on him that perhaps this wasn?t so bad, he was also on the team with Billy. A detail his initial displeasure caused him to gloss over that wasn?t the only mitigating factor why the group wasn?t so bad. He looked over at the two other woman who were also on his team; the platinum haired fox with a gun fetish, Maxi, and a woman who was as beautiful as a rose but had thorns which we in need of serious pruning, Lazlo. For the young Casanova this was an opportunity to charm two of most beautiful bachelorettes of Fairy Tail. 

As the guildmates began to congregate towards their team Magnus took note that Lazlo was nowhere to be found?

*THUD*

Magnus hit the ground the weight of an unknown quantity atop him and the team. In a Guild like Fairy Tail it was common for things to get thrown around but his reflexes and awareness were well trained to avoid such things. He could feel the warmth of breath on the back of his neck; he reached around and felt fur. It was the canine companion of Fairy Tail?s resident beast tamer, Lazlo Solidan. In a situation like this he was unclear of what to do without getting a chunk bitten out of him so he eased himself out from under. Somehow his fedora had managed to stay on despite the massive crash and resultant upheaval. 

?A little too true to the form of our guild, bird. Try to stick the landing on ground instead of us lot next time, eh.? 

Magnus chuckled as he dusted himself off making sure his suit was sorted and not in need of any tailoring, he did have a wolf just drop down on him after all.

?Now that we?re all here and accounted?? 

The young gentleman turned his gaze to the young maidens of Fairy Tail.

?Brolly I reckon you should tuck in Billy while me and these fit birds test our constitution by way of liquid truth.? 

The Revolver?s charming British accent added a certain eloquence to his indecent proposal. He showed off a sparkling million-dollar smile to the maidens. The Revolver was taking aim at the hearts, no more appropriately the bodies, of his new teammates.​


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 7, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> Jack Evershine
> 
> "Y...Yes sir!" Shizune snaps out of her stone like prison and rushes into the room. Before her is an old man in a wheel chair. His hair completely gone, a tube running into his nose and three into his arm. The three in his arm connected to three large bags of clear liquid and one bag of red liquid. "Oh... So you are my representative huh?" The old man smirks. "I am Emanuele Grievara... You will be taking my place in The Eisenvald Groups tournament."



"Okay." Jack responds. "EH!? SO QUICK!" Emanuele's eyes widen. "What kind of man did you bring me Nekohime!" Emanuele looked at the buxom red head simply shakes her head and shrugs. "A...anyways, I am sure you saw the village beyond my humble home." Jack nodded. "It is there that the competition will take place. I can't offer you much, But the prize is worth more than anything you can imagine."

"A planet made of diamonds."Emanuele's eyes widened again. "Ah... okay... It's... It's not worth more than you can imagine... You have quite the imagination young man.... "A galaxy made of gold." "I DIDN'T SAY TO IMAGINE BIGGER!" Emanuele shouts. Suddenly, the old man begins going into coughing fit, his body shaking hard with each and every COUGH COUGH! Nekohime rushes to his side and crouches down before him. "Master! Are you okay!?" 

Emanuele ceases his coughing and smiles. "Yes, I am fine dear." He chuckles, Though Jack can smell the blood that now seeps from the old man's breath. "You are dying." Jack states plainly. "Yes." Emanuele responds, Nekohime seems surprised, Jack was very observant... but how did he know the old man was dying? "I can smell the blood on your breath." Jack responds. "I am a dragon." 

Emanuele smiles, "Perhaps, You are observant indeed... if a bit crazy young man. Nekohime." The red head nods and quickly grips the handles of the wheel chair. "You will do this for me then?" Jack nods. "But what do i get in return? The reward was simply listed as, Whatever your heart desires." Emanuele smiles. "I will offer you the hand of my daughter." Jack blinked. "But i'm not a cannibal."

"He...hehehe...Hehehehehehahahahaha!" Emanuele began laughing hardily. "No my boy, it means marriage." "I like being single." Jack retorts quickly. "Eh? You don't want to marry a beautiful young woman like Nekohime here?" He smiled. "M...MASTER!" Nekohime's face turned redder than her hair. "Eh? I don't like cats." 

"Bwahahahaha!" Emanuele laughed even harder, a little blood pooling at the corner of his lip. "Jack Evershine, I like you." He smiled at the boy as his laughing fit ended. "You can have what you wish when you win the competition... Just bring me that scroll." Jack nodded. "Okay."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 7, 2012)

*Darren Symphonia*​
Darren walked over to where his sworn younger brother was, the blue-haired mage was talking with White as the rest of the team was reasembling considering that Hitrea and Stella just ignored his small and scard greeting. The orange-haired mage appeared next to him before laying his hand on the head of the Dragon Slayer" Good luck with that, " the "Son of hell" as the people outside the guild know him, spoke while pointing at the two women that somehow ended up in Van?s team," You will need it. "  His words with a light joking tone as in his insides Darren was actually laughing. Symphonia knew perfectly how intimidated and freaked out the laid back storm dragon was of both females.

Ignoring Skylar?s complaints about how the older mage was making fun of him, Darren went over the mission board once again and started to look for the mission he spotted before which hopefully wa snot the one Jack went out to do. A mission that looked simple and that would let him take it easy as he did not want to go all out in a fight when it was not needed, specially since he wanted no one else to know what his skills were all about and by far the only one who knew of his real strength was the guild master Marie Beaudacup. Finding it without much of a problem, he took the paper and walked to where Marie was sitting.   

" I?m doing this one, auntie, "the nineteen-year-old young man said to the woman as he showed the paper to her before starting to walk away without really waiting for the young looking mage to say anything to him. Passing next to Van once again, Darren hits the forehead of teh Dragon Slayer before announcing that he would be away fro a few days." Okay, i?m going in a mission so i won?t be around for some days. Take care of your team and don?t mess with Stella too much, brat. "were his last wrds before departing as he would wave goodbye to a few other members of the guild.

In his way to the train station he read what the request was all about, apparently a little town in troubles, however the name of the town sounded familiar to him for some reason" Dakashia? where have I heard that? "he asked to himself before shrugging and boarding the train that would lead him to this town." seems that I will arrive till tomorrow. " he said before putting his read cheap headphones as the music started to play.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 7, 2012)

*Dalia Blackroot/The New Team*

Dalia got up from her seat and walked past her apparently new teammates. She didn't really care about getting on a personal level with them, but at least now she'd have to do less work. 

She made her way to the mission board and started to skim through any missions that weren't S-Rank, and looked like they had a substantial reward. Her eyes finally focused on one in the lower right corner of the board, partially covered by several others. She scanned through the mission's details, and after a minute, she ripped it off the board. 

"Okay. This one." Dalia said as she made her way back to the team, holding the paper up for the others to see. Gaon seemed to be rather indifferent to everything that was going on, despite being new. 

"Okay, I'll grab my stuff and we'll head out in about twenty minutes." She shoved the piece of paper into her shirt pocket, having not even shown it to anyone yet.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 8, 2012)

Jack Evershine-

The young Dragon Slayer stood over the massive abandoned town. "It looks like the tournament is about to start." Emanuele comments, looking up at the young Jack. "The Eisenvald Tournament huh?" Jack blinks a bit. "Where do i go?" Jack asks, Emanuele points at the tallest building in the distance. "Alright." Jack's back explodes with two bright glowing blue wings. Emanuele and Nekohime's eyes widen as Jack's wings flap and he flies off into the distance. 

"Did... did he just....!?" Nekohime can't even finish her thought. "Y...yes... He... he might just be part dragon after all...." Emanuele chuckles... "Or i've forgotten to take my meds again...." 

---

At the building i the distance, 127 competitors begin to gather. "Sure are a lot of people here." A young man remarks, rubbing the back of his head. "I...indeed... I'm kinda worried... Hehe..." A blond haired girl laughs nervously. "Now now! No need to be nervous!" A young brown haired man puts his hands around the two. "Name's Matsu! We should form an alliance." He whispers. "I mean, if we form an alliance, we wont have to worry as much right?" He smiles.

"But what about when we get down to the last eight or so?" The blond asks. "Ah? Well obviously the stronger of the three of us will go forward! See? Makes sense right? And we'll all split the reward!" The two seem a bit nervous, and don't feel as though this man can be trusted... "We really don't think that's a good idea-" "Oh? You don't?" Matsu smiles as his grip tightens on them.

BOOOM!!!! "Eh?" Matsu suddenly loosens up, allowing the two to run off, when Jack's body blasts through the wall and into the room. "Is this where i am suppose to be?" He asks, looking around the room. "Is the tournament started already?" Jack holds up his hands, glowing balls of plasma forming. "WAIT!!!" A man wearing a red suit rushes out onto a small make shift stage. "Jack Evershine, Please withhold your magic! The tournament has not started yet!"

Jack blinked, the orbs vanishing from his hands. "Oh, sorry." He responds, taking a seat in a chair that happened to be lying around. "Sigh... That was close..." The man adjusted his red tie and cleared his throat. "Yes, well... I am here to explain the rules of the tournament. First off, Each day will bring about a new competition, the competition will continue until half of the competitors are eliminated."

The man then waves his hands, releasing a strong field of magical clouds. "Today's first game." He says, as the cloud forms into a large wheel with over 100 different "Games" On it, giving it a might spin. "Ah, I see..." The man nods, the wheel ceasing it's turning. "Today's first Game...Tag." The suited man smiles. "You will all be given a chest device to wear. The rules are simply, Half of you can be "It" The other half are not. If you are "It" For too long..." A screen comes down and shows a dummy being electrocuted. 

"Well then, head down stairs, get your chest pieces and you will all be transported to the starting area.... Good luck."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 8, 2012)

Jack Evershine-

"So what is this thing?" Jack looks down at a chest plate being placed upon him. "It looks like a regular breast plate." He blinks, though it was metal, the plate placed on Jack was covered with circular runes. "It appears that way, but I ensure you." Another man, this one with long black hair, stands before Jack. He too wore the red suit and red tie as the previous man did. "This chest plate will be the end of you if you aren't careful." The man seemed rather calm, for taking part in the death of many people that is.

"Then where do I go now?" Jack questions after the chest plate is put into place. "Well my friend, that's the fun part." The long haired man smirked. "We'll just have to see!" With a snap of his hands, runes appear beneath Jack's feet, "I don't like this..." Jack narrows his eyes at the man before him. "No one does, but it's the rules Mr. Evershine."

  ZZZT! With that, the runes ignite, sending Jack off into the distance through the portals magic. ?Eh?? Jack blinks a bit, looking around the area he was transported too.  He was in a small hut, just on the edge of the town, it was pretty run down. The wood it was made of falling apart and cracking, Jack could see the rotten hunks of board everywhere.  ?So has the competition started?? Jack blinks, stepping out of the hut and looking at the depilated city before him.  Vines had begun to grow up some of the smaller structures. 

  Broken glass lay strewn across the streets, doors propped against walls.  ?This place is a dump.? Jack retorts, when he hears the sound of glass cracking in the distance.  ?Plasma Claws!? Jack turns quickly and throws a punch, connecting with the breast plate of an older man. ?NNNGH?.!? The man coughs as he flies backwards into the hut, causing the entire structure to fall onto him. ?It seems we?ve started.? Jack blinked, walking away from the old man. 

  ?Oooh? He?s the one who crashed into the building?? Matsu stands atop a tall building, looking down at Jack. ?Well well, this will make things interesting wont it?? He turns his head back to look at the two young mages he was talking to earlier. ?You two should have listened to me, we could have formed a great alliance~ Now I?m going to go talk to that young man there! Perhaps he?ll be more interested! See~Yah~? With that, Matsu leaps off the ground.

  The young blond haired woman?s eyes roll back into her head, pools of blood forming under the two mages? Just what did Matsu do to them?


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 8, 2012)

*Darren Symphonia*​
The train stopped without Darren getting a hold of what was going on. His drool of last night sleep still on his face as his headphones were crooked witout him really listening to any song. Still sleepy, the spiky-haired mage of Fairy Tail came out of the train in the last station before hanginng the backpack on his shoulder and walk away in the directiom where Dakashia town was supposed to be." Seems that it will be a long day "he said to the air as he moved towards his destiny. In the way, he would ask to every person he found about the location of the town though apparently no one knew about it.

" Geez, now what? No one seems to know that this town even exists "he muttered after taking a sip of the water he had with him at the time. It was a hot day and certainly he was not too fond of the strong sunrays falling over the place. Drinking a bit more, he took his belonging and got in gear once again aiming to find out the exact location of the town. A few inorant people later, Darren found a woman who apparently came from that town and who kindly gave him the relevant instructions to arrive too Dakashia town. Giving his thanks to he emale, Symphonia changed his route as soon as he reached a division of the road, taking the side that would lead him to a deeper part of the forest.

Around two hours passed before he could see the houses and streets of Dakashia town." Tsk. I don?t know who made this map but definitely it had to be a retard. It was all wrong! " he said a little frustrated because of all the time he spent lost because of the mistaken instructions in the mission." Now I need to find this so called Mr. ... what? "he spoke, forgetting about the name of the client before taking the paper out of his pocket and reaidng it once more" Mr. Runix...What?s up with the weird name? " 

Before he could move on to find for his payer, a person with a magical gun appeared behind him as he pointed the weapon against Darren?s head." Identify yourself please. "the person demanded " So this is how you welcome people? Now I know why no one knows about this place "he replied before hearing how whoever was behind him was getting ready to shoot.

" Just put that piece of junk down. My name is Darren Symphonia, a mage from Fairy Tail; I came here to do a mission requested to our guild, "the orange-haired young man said as he lifted his shirt a little to show his tattoo, which credited him as a mage from the famous guild, on the middle of his back." happy now? "he asked sarcastically before turning to face the person. The man just settled his glasses before apologizing" Sorry for my rudeness sir Symphonia. But with what ha sbeen going on in the town, any outsider has to be checked out. Now could you follow me? Mr. Runix is waiting for you. "

" By the way, couldn?t you just get rid of the pests? you are a mage right? "Darren questioned as they walked towards the house of his client." No, i can?t. I think the master can give you a better explanation. "the man answered and stayed quite the rest of the way." We have arrived. "


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 16, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> Jack Evershine-
> 
> ?Oooh? He?s the one who crashed into the building?? Matsu stands atop a tall building, looking down at Jack. ?Well well, this will make things interesting wont it?? He turns his head back to look at the two young mages he was talking to earlier. ?You two should have listened to me, we could have formed a great alliance~ Now I?m going to go talk to that young man there! Perhaps he?ll be more interested! See~Yah~? With that, Matsu leaps off the ground.
> 
> The young blond haired woman?s eyes roll back into her head, pools of blood forming under the two mages? Just what did Matsu do to them?



Matsu lands on the ground and quickly rushes off to meet with Jack. "Hello~ good sir!" Matsu chuckles as he reaches Jack. "Eh?" Jack quickly turns around and swipes at Matsu but the young mage nimbly leaps backward. "Ah! How rude!" Matsu brushes off his chest and clears his throat. "Greetings! I am Matsu, I am here to make a pact!" Jack blinked a bit, he couldn't get a beat on this guy, but he viewed him as a fox...

"What do you want fox?" Jack asks. "Eh? No Matsu not Kitsune." Matsu cleared his throat once more. "You see, I'm looking to form a team... I think it would be within both our best interests if we teamed up, don't you?" Matsu smiled a slick little smile that stretched from ear to ear. "No." Jack responds simply, walking off from the mage.

"eh? Wait, come on~" Matsu reached forward to grab Jack's shoulder when- BLAM!!! Jack turned and delivered a powerful punch to Matsu's chest, though to the dragon slayers surprise, Matsu didn't move an inch. "Nnngh.... Quite the punch you have there...." He smirked, gripping his chest. "It appears you've made me it..." Jack looked down and noticed the runes on Matsu's chest glowing.

"Now... what am i going to do about this!?" Matsu stood up, his eyes turning red. "I can't quite go on being in now can i!?" a red aura slowly formed around the mage. "Why! It appears like i'll have to take someone else!" With that, Matsu throws his hands down with great force and vanishes into a cloud of red smoke. 

"Eh?" Jack blinked, unsure of what he just saw. "I... Don't think i can trust him..."


----------

